# WCG Challenge Help Conquer Cancer (1st/2nd week of November)



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Team,

*We are all signed up for the Team Challenge (Thanks CP!). Those who are participating please get your rigs ready to run the HCC work unit.*
*note- it may be helpful to setup a WCG profile for just HCC CPU and GPU work and transfer the rig(s) over to that profile.

More info to follow...

First Item to note:
Here's a link to our Teams Official Challenges Thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111360
We have a record kept of current/past/upcoming challenges here so take a look and see where we've been and where we're going next  


The challenges are for the 1st and 2nd weeks of November (11/1 thru 11/7/2012 and 11/8 thru 11/14/2012)

Links:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5307

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5308

Challenge is for the most points within each week and seeing that HCC includes the CPU and the GPU work units, I believe we can make a strong showing in the challenge.

Chicken Patty will be assisting in signing us up and posting an invitation on the TPU front page to assist in getting some help from the rest of the members from TPU.

Please post your interest and any comments you have. This is all new to me so bear with me as I muck through it 

*AND YES THERE WILL BE PRIZES- CHECK THE SECOND POST (BELOW) FOR DETAILS**

Updates/additional information to follow....


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

Reserved for prize and winner announcements 

We have a few prizes in and likely some more on the way. Here's a quick rundown:

*Grand Prize: Win Two Rigs*
* Note- rig specs to be verified and updated as the Challenge begins, Pics of the rigs coming soon.....
*Rig #1* (donated by Norton)- A crunching rig with an ASUS 790FX mobo, AMD 965BE, 2x2GB DDR2 1066 ram, 80GB HDD, 8400GS GPU, 450Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team on the rig.
*Rig #2* (donated by our Team)- A charity rig with an MSI 790FX mobo, CPU TBA, 2x2GB DDR3 1600 ram, HDD, 4870 GPU, 750Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner donate this rig to charity (organization, friend/family member in need, family in need, etc...).
*Note- US Shipping is included for each rig (International winners will need to pay any additional shipping charges over $50)

*Other prizes (more to come)*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me, ThE_MaD_ShOt, [Ion],  or Chicken Patty (additional volunteers to assist with this would be great)

*Hardware Prizes*

- *Game Tiger Xniper PC case *(donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
*Shipping is unfortunately not included with this item ATM but we are working on getting some assistance with the shipping costs



Spoiler:  pic











-* ThermalTake Frio Extreme* (donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
US shipping is included with this item (International winners will need to pay any additional costs for shipping, etc...)


Spoiler: pic











*Games/Software Prizes*

- *Dirt 3 (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
- *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
- *Fallout New Vegas- Ultimate Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
- *Dead Space 2 (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
- *Counter Strike:GO (Steam Code)- * donated by ALMOSTunseen
- *Nexuiz (Steam Code)- * donated by t_ski
- *Far Cry 3 (Steam Code)- * donated by [Ion]
- *Humble Indie Bundle #3* donated by Delta6326


Spoiler:  Humble Indie Bundle #3 games list




And Yet It Moves
Atom Zombie Smasher
Braid
Cogs
Cortex Command
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Hammerfight
Machinarium
Osmos
Revenge of the Titans
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
VVVVVV




*Special Prizes*

- *A special prize(s) to NEW crunchers*- donated by mstenholm (see below)*


mstenholm said:


> I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and his crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.


**Note *a second 7770 (used- MSI model #R7770-PMD1GD5)- donated by KieX is available under the same terms/conditions as above



*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
- Participate in both weeks of the HCC Challenge (CPU and/or GPU)
- Earn a minimum of 25,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)*
* points do not have to be all HCC work units 
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 25,000 BOINC points or 11/28/2012 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.

Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate in the 1st week of the Challenge or start late you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me or the Team Captain (Chicken Patty) to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...

*Challenge results:*

*Team TechpowerUp Wins HCC Challenge 1st week November 2012*
Day 1 (11/1/2012)- Total-   7,853,993 points (Rank #1),  Net- 7,835,993 points (Rank #1)
Day 2 (11/2/2012)- Total- 16,722,449 points (Rank #1),  Net- 8,886,456 points (Rank #1)
Day 3 (11/3/2012)- Total- 25,490,907 points (Rank #1),  Net- 8,768,458 points (Rank #1)
Day 4 (11/4/2012)- Total- 35,754,839 points (Rank #1),  Net-10,263.932 points (Rank #1)
Day 5 (11/5/2012)- Total- 46,775,910 points (Rank #1),  Net-11,021,071 points (Rank #1)
Day 6 (11/6/2012)- Total- 58,170,901 points (Rank #1),  Net-11,394,991 points (Rank #1)
Day 7 (11/7/2012)- Total- 70,667.000 points (Rank #1),  Net-12,496,099 points (Rank #1)

*WCG HCC Challenge 2nd week November 2012*
Day 1 (11/8/2012)-  Total-   12,382,047 points (Rank #1),  Net- 12,382,047 points (Rank #1)
Day 2 (11/9/2012)-  Total-   24,254,837 points (Rank #1),  Net- 11,872,790 points (Rank #1)
Day 3 (11/10/2012)- Total- 33,943,089 points (Rank #1), Net-  9,688,252 points (Rank #1)
Day 4 (11/11/2012)- Total- 44,473,094 points (Rank #1), Net- 10,530,005 points (Rank #1)
Day 5 (11/12/2012)- Total- 55,459,063 points (Rank #1), Net- 10,985,969 points (Rank #1)
Day 6 (11/13/2012)- Total- 66,907,927 points (Rank #1), Net- 11,448,864 points (Rank #1)
Day 7 (11/14/2012)-


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2012)

Provided I'm home I will leave my GPUs to do their thing. I find that I need to check my internet connections often not to run out of WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

Count me in!  I'll throw everything I have at HCC--three duals, 4 nV GPUs, and hopefully by then 4 i7s!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 27, 2012)

I am interested and plan on participating


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 27, 2012)

Pot cures cancer.. (seriously)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

We are signed up, I'll work on the announcement later today, gotta run to work now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2012)

By default, I am only accepting HCC work on my 3 Crunchers. If we need more horsepower, I will bring a 4P rig over from F@H to help. Keep us updated Chicken!.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Captain(s)! 

My powers out @ home but I'm hopeful it will be back on by the start of the challenge. Will start transferring my remote rigs over to all HCC starting today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

Buck, we could use all the help you could bring brotha.  We would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure what help my rig will be, but I'll quite happily join for the fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> By default, I am only accepting HCC work on my 3 Crunchers. If we need more horsepower, I will bring a 4P rig over from F@H to help. Keep us updated Chicken!.


Very generous of you! 



RCoon said:


> Not sure what help my rig will be, but I'll quite happily join for the fun.



Six cores at 4.7 is nothing to sneeze at 


My buffers are still full of other work (DSFL mainly), but I've switched over to solely HCC, so my rigs should be doing exclusively HCC within a few days  (certainly by Friday)


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to see if i can get a few workstations at work and one of my colleagues to join, most of them running Q6600's and he's got a Phenom II quad core and a 6850


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Going to see if i can get a few workstations at work and one of my colleagues to join, most of them running Q6600's and he's got a Phenom II quad core and a 6850



That would be great--but just don't do anything illegal 

Remember, the WCG TOS says that you can only run it on computers you own or computers that you have express permission to use.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I've set the home rig to run while I'm at work and the work computer to run while I'm home. I only hope I've set up the profile correctly!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Well I've set the home rig to run while I'm at work and the work computer to run while I'm home. I only hope I've set up the profile correctly!



Marvelous! 

Screenshots of them crunching?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Marvelous!
> 
> Screenshots of them crunching?



only set to crunch HCC at the moment and apparently there is no work, guessing that starts tomorrow?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah, changed some settings, there we go!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking at the other teams, I believe we have this in the bag. Nevertheless, I will spool up the Opty 6176 rig on the 31st, so we have a good showing. If we are killing it, I may come back to F@H. 

*Let's do this boy's and let the battle begin!*


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2012)

C'mon power  I'm itching get in on this.

I'm hoping we get our power back by tomorrow at some point. The utlity company said they spent the day assessing the situation (translation- having coffee)

80% of the area is out of power... THAT's your assessment- now go fix it!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> C'mon power  I'm itching get in on this.
> 
> I'm hoping we get our power back by tomorrow at some point. The utlity company said they spent the day assessing the situation (translation- having coffee)
> 
> 80% of the area is out of power... THAT's your assessment- now go fix it!



I heard that the south coast got pummeled. I lost power for 15 minutes but it was flickering all day. Over half of my town was without power, but not me.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I heard that the south coast got pummeled. I lost power for 15 minutes but it was flickering all day. Over half of my town was without power, but not me.



IOU a post with a pic of a salt shaker in it 

Yesterday afternoon we had one blink, one flicker, then nothin'.... out since then. Wifey B-Day today too so she's not a happy camper today.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 31, 2012)

so what exactly do I need to go to put my 7970 in this for TPU?


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> so what exactly do I need to go to put my 7970 in this for TPU?



If you're already running the Help Conquer Cancer (HCC) work unit on your gpu then you're all set. 

If you run another rig w/o gpu crunching capability then just adjust your WCG profile to run the HCC work unit only (check the box to run other projects if no work for HCC is available so you don't lose crunching time on other projects- this is optional)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm ready to roll, let's do this!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess I could put all my rigs on HCC, anyway, they are crunching for everything so why not HCC for a couples of days 

it starts November 8th?

edit, I saw the 2nd link not first one haha

Well, I'll get my rig ready tomorrow  I'll modify my profil to get only Help Conquer Cancer , on all rig


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 31, 2012)

I will put my two working laptops on this. A 2640m and 2920xm processors, the laptop with a 920xm shuts down after 10 minutes so I won't use that one. But I'll bring out my old laptop with a u-7700 core2 running at 1.33. 5 years old but still running like Popeye.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 31, 2012)

we need to join on the website?

or what we have to do?


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 31, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> we need to join on the website?
> 
> or what we have to do?



Crunch as normal I think..
Putting my PC on HCC only now.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you need a 64-bit client for 64-bit OS, and how do you get the graphics enabled?

Does OC matter?

I think I may have the GPU part figured out...


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am getting my systems set up to just run the HCC client. 

*I am dedicating this entire two week project to STANHEMI!!!!!!!! May we be able to help in the fight against this terrible illness and God Bless Stanley and may he be with us all during this project!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Do you need a 64-bit client for 64-bit OS, and how do you get the graphics enabled?
> 
> Does OC matter?
> 
> I think I may have the GPU part figured out...



I'll say, run those 3 bad boy 7970s and you'll be set!

So if I have time tomorrow, I'll take a look into it and see if I can join up for the challenge.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 31, 2012)

How do you all switch to the HCC only, I dont know how too. I just crunch what ever.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 31, 2012)

well never mind, I found how to switch, just go into your profile and switch from there. 

I am ready....


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok I'm back with the Old Q6600  setting up WCG again as it's 40 outside


EDIT: Everything is setup again only down side is can't use my GPU's they are not supported to old 2x 4850's


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Do you need a 64-bit client for 64-bit OS, and how do you get the graphics enabled?
> 
> Does OC matter?
> 
> I think I may have the GPU part figured out...



Just head to "My Projects" and choose HCC. Also, choose "
		If my computer can process work on my graphics card, then please send me work to run on my graphics card for the projects that I have selected above."

that can be done here: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProjects.do



> Overclocking: To overclock or not to overclock In WCG, points production scales linearly with the CPU speed. Thus, for example, a 4ghz CPU would get 50% more points per day (and work done) than the same CPU running at 2.66ghz. However, overclocking is not always a good thing. If your overclock is unstable, errors will be generated and the work returned will not be scientifically useful. If you plan on OCing, make sure your OC is stable, if it is it can pass 2+ hrs of OCCT and 12/16 hours of Prime95. Remember, if errors are produced the results will not be scientifically useful, and crunching time will have been wasted. This is an enthusiast forum, so we do tend to overclock here. Overclocking can bring considerable benefits, with 25-40% overclock not being uncommon on enthusiast CPUs. Remember, points scale with clock speed, so this does help.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2012)

OK i think i am setup and running, How do i join the team.


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> OK i think i am setup and running, How do i join the team.



If you already have a WCG account, use this link to join the team:  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

If you setup BOINC but need a WCG account, use this one instead:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1

If you want a guide, this forum thread shows how: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you already have a WCG account, use this link to join the team:  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
> 
> If you setup BOINC but need a WCG account, use this one instead:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
> ...



Thank you, Looks like i was already one step ahead of myself, Glad i checked though.
Everything is setup and running, Will be using the pc in my spec<<<<


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 31, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Thank you, Looks like i was already one step ahead of myself, Glad i checked though.
> Everything is setup and running, Will be using the pc in my spec<<<<



Awesome - welcome to the team!


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Awesome - welcome to the team!



Thanks and its about time i put this pc to good use, Not used it as i intended since building it lol i blame work.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Team- Thanks for helping out while my power is out. 

   Any new members joining up for this feel free to contact any active Team member on details on how to join the Team and get your rig setup to run WCG.

   I will do my best to post up what I can/when I can until my power comes back at home

Keep an eye on the 1st 2 posts in this thread for any updates and details once we get rolling.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> I will put my two working laptops on this. A 2640m and 2920xm processors, the laptop with a 920xm shuts down after 10 minutes so I won't use that one. But I'll bring out my old laptop with a u-7700 core2 running at 1.33. 5 years old but still running like Popeye.


Great!  I crunched on a SU7300 for a bit--just be careful about the temperatures, these ultra-thins don't have great cooling.  Mine hit nearly 90C crunching 


t_ski said:


> Do you need a 64-bit client for 64-bit OS, and how do you get the graphics enabled?
> 
> Does OC matter?
> 
> I think I may have the GPU part figured out...


A 64-bit client is not required, but is encouraged.  It gives about 10% higher points (part due to running a tad faster, part due to benchmarking higher).

OC does matter.  That's why I OC all of my systems that support it--I usually aim for a 25-30% OC, as that can usually be done stably and doesn't increase temperatures too much.

The GPU part is where you'll really shine.  Those HD7970s will blow everything else away.  Like 40k PPD each.  Maybe more.  Whereas a 4.4GHz i7 quad will get ~6-6.5k doing CPU work.


stinger608 said:


> I am getting my systems set up to just run the HCC client.
> 
> *I am dedicating this entire two week project to STANHEMI!!!!!!!! May we be able to help in the fight against this terrible illness and God Bless Stanley and may he be with us all during this project!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Amen!  For Stan's sake, and everyone else dealing with cancer, let's do this thing!  


Delta6326 said:


> Ok I'm back with the Old Q6600  setting up WCG again as it's 40 outside
> 
> 
> EDIT: Everything is setup again only down side is can't use my GPU's they are not supported to old 2x 4850's
> ...


A Q6600 is still very solid HW 


animal007uk said:


> Thanks and its about time i put this pc to good use, Not used it as i intended since building it lol i blame work.



Let us know if you have any questions--help is just a post away


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2012)

Seems to be working good, Do things look right?

http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/Look right.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Seems to be working good, Do things look right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/Look right.jpg



Aside from Windows 8, beautiful!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

All set on my end.  Just one rig to play with when I get home.


I am starting to roll in the hcc cpu projects with the gpu projects


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 31, 2012)

All set here also, all my rigs, only HCC, and if no work takes other work!

So if this can go, this is about 150k per day on WCG, from my stats.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not going to be able to participate this time. Wished I could throw these 6950's in the mix but with these windows 8 problems and now router issues. I am pretty much limited to one 2600K at work.

hope I get things fixed soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am not going to be able to participate this time. Wished I could throw these 6950's in the mix but with these windows 8 problems and now router issues. I am pretty much limited to one 2600K at work.
> 
> hope I get things fixed soon.



I'm sorry to hear about that 

What issues are you having with them ATM?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that
> 
> What issues are you having with them ATM?



Router will not stay connected to the internet. I ordered a router yesterday but I believe I bought the wrong one for DDwrt


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Router will not stay connected to the internet. I ordered a router yesterday but I believe I bought the wrong one for DDwrt


Can you run it with the stock firmware for a short period? Pwetty pwease?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Router will not stay connected to the internet. I ordered a router yesterday but I believe I bought the wrong one for DDwrt



Brandon, I have a box full of routers. I'll go through it and see what you can have.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Brandon, I have a box full of routers. I'll go through it and see what you can have.



HELL YEA BRO! I may to return the one I ordered (Due to it now boing a DD-WRT version) PLEASE if you could look through what you have an let me know what the model numbers are! I need one VERY BADLY!


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

FYI- started to update the prize list for the Challenge 
See post #2
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759472&postcount=2

Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
- Participate in both weeks of the HCC Challenge (CPU and/or GPU)
- Earn a minimum of 25,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)*
* points do not have to be all HCC work units 
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 25,000 BOINC points or 11/28/2012 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.

Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate in the 1st week of the Challenge or start late you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me or the Team Captain (Chicken Patty) to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 

Thanks again to everyone for their interest and participation


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- started to update the prize list for the Challenge
> See post #2
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759472&postcount=2
> 
> ...



Awesome! 

Those look like very fair requirements for the competition 

I might be able to get some additional prizes--we'll see.  If so, it would probably be HDDs or cash prizes.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Those look like very fair requirements for the competition
> 
> I might be able to get some additional prizes--we'll see.  If so, it would probably be HDDs or cash prizes.



Very Cool!!- manofthem just pledged a couple more Steam games that I will add to the prize list too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

If I get the hook up from edward I will fire up these 6950's and get into the game!

Is there any special setup we need to do?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If I get the hook up from edward I will fire up these 6950's and get into the game!
> 
> Is there any special setup we need to do?


Nope just run the same setup you where running 

Also I have a generic router that you can use till you get the one you want if needed.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

How's this looking?  Running for about 12 hours at stock:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> How's this looking?  Running for about 12 hours at stock:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg.jpg



20K in 12 hours is MASSIVE!!!! GOOD JOB TSKI!


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> How's this looking?  Running for about 12 hours at stock:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg.jpg





That's a record breaking pace! over 4k points per hour and you just started!!!

FYI- the single rig record is around 200k ppd ATM and you may hit that within a few days as that rig spools up.

and you may earn your WCG cruncher badge by the end of the day too- 100k BOINC points


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

The nice thing is the CPU is sitting around 50C and the GPUs are about 38C.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> How's this looking? Running for about 12 hours at stock:



Wow! On the Top 10 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

Great job T. Give it a few days to spool up and build the pendings list and that thing will take off. 

You will be easy top 5 if not higher.

How wu's per card are you running?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 31, 2012)

Switched all my RIG´s on HCC........we will give cancer hell


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job T. Give it a few days to spool up and build the pendings list and that thing will take off.
> 
> You will be easy top 5 if not higher.
> 
> How wu's per card are you running?



I believe it's only one.  I only saw one line per card on the active tasks.

Sounds like it needs tweaking.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- started to update the prize list for the Challenge
> See post #2
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759472&postcount=2
> 
> ...



I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and has crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

We are having a really good turn out for this Challenge. 




t_ski said:


> I believe it's only one.  I only saw one line per card on the active tasks.
> 
> Sounds like it needs tweaking.



Wow just think you can do 4 per card and they won't even break a sweat. LOL

I posted a guild on how to do it in the gpu crunching thread if you haven't seen it already. 

I am doing 3 on my 7850. and the temps are great.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We are having a really good turn out for this Challenge.



We will win!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We are having a really good turn out for this Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138



Yep. With 7970 you should be able to use .25 for 4 WU at a time. There is mixed sucess, works for some not at all for others. If you encounter any problems let us know, you could probably be seeing over 200K ppd if all works out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm an idiot wrong thread. Here is a link. You use the app_info file from the gpu thread and the client from WCG site. 

Link to my thread

Just type this in the save file box of note pad for the app_info file "app_info.xml" Also you can change the "count" to .25 4 wu's. The app_info file listed is set for 3.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and his crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.



Thanks for your generous donation- I'll add it to post 2 list as a special prize


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and has crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.





Norton said:


> Thanks for your generous donation- I'll add it to post 2 list as a special prize



I like mstenholm's thinking. I'll offer one of my own 7770's on the same principle, to a separate qualifier of your choosing.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

Norton, I tried to set up the 4P Opty 6176 server and I'm getting a message that there is "no HCC work avail". It ends up downloading all kinds of other projects. I have HCC on all my other rigs...wtf? Something wrong with my settings? Is your Opty rig getting HCC work or are they discriminating against 48 core servers??

10/31/2012 12:04:49 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Norton, I tried to set up the 4P Opty 6176 server and I'm getting a message that there is "no HCC work avail". It ends up downloading all kinds of other projects. I have HCC on all my other rigs...wtf? Something wrong with my settings? Is your Opty rig getting HCC work or are they discriminating against 48 core servers??



I'll find that out when I get my power back, rigs sitting all alone in the dark ATM .... hopefully I'll get my power back by this evening.

I do believe that it is a Quota issue though and you should have got at least some HCC wu's and new ones should be added as you finish the ones you have.

Thanks to KieX and Delta6326 for the additional donations


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok I have a new plan on getting my network at home back up until I get a new router. I am going to BUILD a router out of this P4 combo I have at home!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1558613


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> How's this looking?  Running for about 12 hours at stock:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg.jpg


That looks amazing! 


mstenholm said:


> I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and has crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.





KieX said:


> I like mstenholm's thinking. I'll offer one of my own 7770's on the same principle, to a separate qualifier of your choosing.


You guys are awesome! 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Norton, I tried to set up the 4P Opty 6176 server and I'm getting a message that there is "no HCC work avail". It ends up downloading all kinds of other projects. I have HCC on all my other rigs...wtf? Something wrong with my settings? Is your Opty rig getting HCC work or are they discriminating against 48 core servers??
> 
> 10/31/2012 12:04:49 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer


There are unfortunately intermittent shortages--I've been noticing it as well.

I forgot to switch to HCC yesterday, but now I have everything running HCC.  Cancer doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

So inspired by t_ski, i want to add my 7970s to the mix, try running at a slight OC too, if poissible.  T sent me 2 links because I'm lost. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
I have that link to get setup and to join, right?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2760323&postcount=19734
Then follow these steps?

Please let me know if there's anything I'm missing.  Thanks for the help


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So inspired by t_ski, i want to add my 7970s to the mix, try running at a slight OC too, if poissible.  T sent me 2 links because I'm lost.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> I have that link to get setup and to join, right?
> ...



You should be golden with those steps. Awesome horsepower


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So inspired by t_ski, i want to add my 7970s to the mix, try running at a slight OC too, if poissible.  T sent me 2 links because I'm lost.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> I have that link to get setup and to join, right?
> ...



That should be all you need to get going 

Let us know if you have any questions--and I can't wait to see the impact of these GPUs


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few rigs and can probly set up 1 or 2 depending on how stable they are lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I have a few rigs and can probly set up 1 or 2 depending on how stable they are lol



Whatever you can do would be amazing!  Even if it's just a Core 2 Duo, it still helps


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Can someone help me figure out why I'm getting this error?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Can someone help me figure out why I'm getting this error?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg2909.png



Ahh---that version of BOINC doesn't work with Windows 8.  Use the latest version from Berkeley


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Can someone help me figure out why I'm getting this error?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg2909.png



Run install as admin.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Run install as admin.


Tried that but it didn't work, didn't have the right version 


[Ion] said:


> Ahh---that version of BOINC doesn't work with Windows 8.  Use the latest version from Berkeley


This worked, thanks.  rebooting


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Tried that but it didn't work
> 
> This worked, thanks.  rebooting



Keep us posted--I think that's what the Win8 users have been using.  I haven't tried--still running my copy of Windows 7 Professional on all of my computers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So inspired by t_ski, i want to add my 7970s to the mix, try running at a slight OC too, if poissible.  T sent me 2 links because I'm lost.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> I have that link to get setup and to join, right?
> ...



Thats it man just copy the app_info file from the first post in the gpu crunching thread. Also get the one for gpu only. And follow my steps exactly. Don't let it download any work until you get the app_info file in place.


----------



## Hillbilly (Oct 31, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Hillbilly said:


> Count me in.





That i5 and HD7850 will be a great combination for this contest


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe I will run GPU HCC WUs again during a few nights (not every night though). Daytime crunching, if any, will be regular style (GRAM, FAAH, HCCC, SN2S, DSFL, TCEP will get CPU time too).


----------



## Hillbilly (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That i5 and HD7850 will be a great combination for this contest



That won't be the only machine I run.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

So I can't seem to get the gpus working.  I've been in touch with [Ion] constantly in pms and he's been helping me.  But what am I missing?

I haven't done these steps yet, so it may be my problem:

```
1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
2: Attach the rig you want to crunch the app_info with to the profile
3: Uninstall Boinc/Wcg
4: Delete folder under program Data
5: reboot
6: Install Wcg Client from Wcg site.
7: Reboot
8: Attach to project and immediately set to no new task.
9: Shut down client
10: Add your app_info file
11: Restart Client
12: Allow new task
13: Reboot just because.
```

In regards to the app_info file in the steps, what is it and where is that file?  Sorry for all the noob questions!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Hillbilly said:


> That won't be the only machine I run.


What else?


manofthem said:


> So I can't seem to get the gpus working.  I've been in touch with [Ion] constantly in pms and he's been helping me.  But what am I missing?
> 
> I haven't done these steps yet, so it may be my problem:
> 
> ...



That's for trying to get multiple WUs running on each GPU.  Honestly, I'd suggest skipping that for now.  Let's get your GPUs crunching first, and then we can do multiple WUs/card after that


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What else?
> 
> 
> That's for trying to get multiple WUs running on each GPU.  Honestly, I'd suggest skipping that for now.  Let's get your GPUs crunching first, and then we can do multiple WUs/card after that



Oh ok, that' cool with me.  I really just want to get them running in the first place.  I'm not that sure why it's not working yet.  This is all new to me lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Oh ok, that' cool with me.  I really just want to get them running in the first place.  I'm not that sure why it's not working yet.  This is all new to me lol


So what is it looking like now?  Do you have any GPU WUs downloaded?  Is the CPU still maintaining 100% load?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So what is it looking like now?  Do you have any GPU WUs downloaded?  Is the CPU still maintaining 100% load?



CPU is at 100% most of the time, with little dips in between.  Should be like in that ss i pmd you.  Nothing on the gpus yet, still messing with it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> CPU is at 100% most of the time, with little dips in between.  Should be like in that ss i pmd you.  Nothing on the gpus yet, still messing with it.


Make sure you adjust you profile on the WCG website to allow GPU usage and select HCC work only.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Should look something like this once GPU's get work


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What else?
> 
> 
> That's for trying to get multiple WUs running on each GPU.  Honestly, I'd suggest skipping that for now.  Let's get your GPUs crunching first, and then we can do multiple WUs/card after that



Thing is if he is going to run multiple wu's on the cards it best to set it up right at the begining. If not you have to blow out the client install to get it right.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

I think we've got it sorted out--it's running a WU on one GPU, and I just PM'd him the cc_config info he needs to get both working


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it's all working well.  Although, 2nd gpu seems to be up at full clocks, while 1st kind of goes back and forth.  But it's progress, as before they were always 2d clocks

So, when so the statistics update online at wcg?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I think it's all working well.  Although, 2nd gpu seems to be up at full clocks, while 1st kind of goes back and forth.  But it's progress, as before they were always 2d clocks
> 
> So, when so the statistics update online at wcg?



WCG updates twice a day: ~8:30 AM and 8:30 PM.  Due to the way the PM update works, you can see your points and runtime for the day at 8:30, but the rest of the stats aren't available until ~9:30-9:50


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm always late to catch stuff like this ( mostly because i'm busy these days with my studies) 
anyway, for various reasons i can't leave my rig to crunch 24/7 and can only have it running while being with it at home so i'm able to monitor it, and i'm currently running HCC and FA@H WU's only.
It's not much but i'm leaving it crunching as much as i can


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Doc, we greatly appreciate whatever you can do!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry for being a nuisance, but I wanted to throw this out to all you pros and get your take on it.  Is it looking right?  To my uneducated eye, it's looking better.... 






Also, i wish there was a way to change my vote from Undecided to Yes!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2012)

The old Q6600 work rig did its magic overnight just fine, returned to my home rig however to be greeted by a blue screen xD not sure where the problem lies, but downclocked the cpu to 4.6ghz, and both gpus seem to be hanging around 56 degrees so all is good on those, guess tomorrow will tell me if it's stable or not!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

@manofthem: seems alright


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

RCoon said:


> The old Q6600 work rig did its magic overnight just fine, returned to my home rig however to be greeted by a blue screen xD not sure where the problem lies, but downclocked the cpu to 4.6ghz, and both gpus seem to be hanging around 56 degrees so all is good on those, guess tomorrow will tell me if it's stable or not!



You've got a Q6600 @ 4.6Ghz??? That might be the problem.... I thought they were good for up to 3.4Ghz and then the temps would go crazy. They are 65nm after all.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You've got a Q6600 @ 4.6Ghz??? That might be the problem.... I thought they were good for up to 3.4Ghz and then the temps would go crazy. They are 65nm after all.



NO! god no... work rig q6600 is at stock, my amd 6200 home main rig is at 4.6, was at 4.7


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

RCoon said:


> NO! god no... work rig q6600 is at stock, my amd 6200 home main rig is at 4.6, was at 4.7



That's pretty high for an FX-6200 doing WCG work. If it starts throwing errors or BSOD's then consider dropping down to 4-4.2 and using your gpu's to do some of the heavy lifting.

FYI- power's back on at home but my DSL is still down  Will be using my smartphone to get my WCG work updated manually until I get it back.... then the 980X and the 4P will come back online (both run Linux and can't use my smartphone on them)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Sorry for being a nuisance, but I wanted to throw this out to all you pros and get your take on it.  Is it looking right?  To my uneducated eye, it's looking better....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/wcg8.png
> 
> Also, i wish there was a way to change my vote from Undecided to Yes!



That looks great!  I'm glad we were able to get it sorted out!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking for the 64-bit client now.  Anyone already have a link to it?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's pretty high for an FX-6200 doing WCG work. If it starts throwing errors or BSOD's then consider dropping down to 4-4.2 and using your gpu's to do some of the heavy lifting.
> 
> FYI- power's back on at home but my DSL is still down  Will be using my smartphone to get my WCG work updated manually until I get it back.... then the 980X and the 4P will come back online (both run Linux and can't use my smartphone on them)



ran it for 2 hours at 4.6 and seems to be stable with core temps at 54.8 degrees full load, so i think its good to go again tomorrow


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

OK, looking at this page:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=157

it says click the link and it will automatically pick the client best for you.  The one I downloaded says "...intelx86."

Still confused...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looking for the 64-bit client now.  Anyone already have a link to it?


latest version from Berkeley

This should work, [Ion] linked it for me earlier


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looking for the 64-bit client now.  Anyone already have a link to it?



Here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK, looking at this page:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=157
> 
> ...


Your good T with the one you posted that is the one I use. The one from Berkley/Boinc will not work with multiple gpu units if you plan on doing that. This is what it looks like when running the app_info file with only gpu units on one card.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> (both run Linux and can't use my smartphone on them)



Weird. If you have any GNOME-derivative DE (GNOME 2.x/3.x, MATE, Cinnamon, Unity) you should be able to go to the networkmanager and add a "mobile broadband" connection. Works with my "simple" Samsung GT-C3300i using GPRS or whatever so it should work with your smartphone too, albeit I don't know whether this "modem" behaviour allows you to stay within your data plan using 3G or connects you charging money per byte (using 3G or any other wireless signal).


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is their a way to check if i'm running the 64 or 86bit? as I'm not for sure what one i installed if its the wrong one should I just uninstall it and re-install the x64?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Check the installer file, if it says "x86_64" it is the 64 bit one.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Check the installer file, if it says "x86_64" it is the 64 bit one.



I already deleted that I always get rid of the installers after I use it.

This is what it says.






EDIT: NM I just found this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Weird, mine states in the about window that I run the x86_64 client. I run a later version however.

And in 5 minutes the challenge begins!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Challenge Is under way!!! Good luck guys :toast

I have 26 pages of HCC wu's ready to be crunched. I am all in with all 7 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Challenge Is under way!!! Good luck guys :toast
> 
> I have 26 pages of HCC wu's ready to be crunched. I am all in with all 7 rigs.





What GPUs are you running in addition to all of the CPUs?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

the_mad_shot said:


> challenge is under way!!! Good luck guys :toast
> 
> i have 26 pages of hcc wu's ready to be crunched. I am all in with all 7 rigs.



crunch away!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What GPUs are you running in addition to all of the CPUs?



1x 7850 and 2x 6850's. I have some room to crank them up some if I need to.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Challenge Is under way!!! Good luck guys :toast
> 
> I have 26 pages of HCC wu's ready to be crunched. I am all in with all 7 rigs.



7 rigs?!?! That's nuts, well done, I just got mine going today lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

7 rigs and 3 gpu's So actually 30 cpu cores and 3 gpu cores.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 1x 7850 and 2x 6850's. I have some room to crank them up some if I need to.


Wow--I had no idea you had so much going.  No wonder you're outperforming me then 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 7 rigs and 3 gpu's So actually 30 cpu cores and 3 gpu cores.



I really need to decide what I'm doing about GPUs.  A HD7850 or HD7770 definitely would not go amiss


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

I was going to add 2 more 7850's but I may hold up and wait to see what these gpu unit's do. I may go ahead and get 1 and crossfire it with the other.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Updates coming in for the first challenge link at 9:55 EST! 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Updates for the challenge won't be posted till tomorrow morning. The update that's coming is the final update for today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Updates for the challenge won't be posted till tomorrow morning. The update that's coming is the final update for today.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Updates for the challenge won't be posted till tomorrow morning. The update that's coming is the final update for today.



Whoops - sorry.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

No problem man. Alot on the little things take some time to get used to. LOL

But if you look at your client and then look at the final update you can get a rough guess to how many points you have so far for the next day. Example being I have almost 4k points in the challenge so far.

Final update has me at 3,442,815 my client is at 3,446,804


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No problem man. Alot on the little things take some time to get used to. LOL
> 
> But if you look at your client and then look at the final update you can get a rough guess to how many points you have so far for the next day. Example being I have almost 4k points in the challenge so far.



How do you check the final update? 

EDIT: I think I get it.. The BOINC stats on the site - Client points?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is the link we use. Free dc


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

With lots of help from ThE_MaD_ShOt, I'm now running three WUs per GPU core:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> With lots of help from ThE_MaD_ShOt, I'm now running three WUs per GPU core:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/wcg3.jpg



That's beast T!  That'll be my next step....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats the makings of a 150k + ppd rig.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

What do you get out of that 960T?  CPU only or with GPU?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's why I'm doing this


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

My condoleances t_ski.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 1, 2012)

Makes my pc make funny noises almost like a clicking sound but i cannot find where its coming from but i don't care, This can run till something fails hahaha.

The odd thing is the noise is not there all the time, Maybe i will take it apart and check things later on today as i think the pc could do with a good clean.

Might also try and get 2 work units going on this GPU but that will have to wait till later to as i need to read up on how to set it up .


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Here's why I'm doing this



Sorry to hear it man, we feel for you, really. 

I've thought about joining up for a while, and it's funny that it took this challenge to finally give me the push.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have 4 laptops going, 12 cores and 2 gpus.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2012)

Is everyone else getting GPU WU. I don't have any going, I have accepted the WU to crunch and I have select to always work on GPU in the profile but nothing is downloading.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you also select "Help Conquer Cancer" on the "My projects" page?

Edit: I think I will mainly crunch to help out (as always) and will once in a while do some GPU crunching for boosting PPD/Challenge points and for sh*ts & giggles. I will not participate for the hardware prizes because most of them would go to waste here (not really being in a position to crunch 24/7, and the rigs to donate would be hard and costly to ship across the Atlantic). So I was like let's let them know so that folks being more "worthy" of being a receiving end get priority.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 1, 2012)

I am doing this in honour & dedication to my beloved Mother
I know this is just a small token of respect, but doing my little bit wherever possible.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

My condoleances regarding your mother (assuming I understood your words right). Welcome to the WCG team.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 1, 2012)

you understood right.. I don't prefer to use the word 'late' or any other that implies


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you also select "Help Conquer Cancer" on the "My projects" page?



Yes I went to my profile on the website and only clicked on HCC.

Both of my GPUs on both laptops where crunching last night.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 1, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> Yes I went to my profile on the website and only clicked on HCC.
> 
> Both of my GPUs on both laptops where crunching last night.



Check settings to make sure the gpu option is not set to suspend mode.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will have to check after the Halloween party. I'm so drunk and still text.


----------



## patrico (Nov 1, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Pot cures cancer.. (seriously)



+1, THC is magic


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> With lots of help from ThE_MaD_ShOt, I'm now running three WUs per GPU core:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/wcg3.jpg


That is incredible.  I'm floored.  Three WUs/card and they're still getting to 99.415% in a minute and a half.

So--what do you say?  You wanna stick with us even after the competition?


t_ski said:


> Here's why I'm doing this



I'm really sorry for your loss 


animal007uk said:


> Makes my pc make funny noises almost like a clicking sound but i cannot find where its coming from but i don't care, This can run till something fails hahaha.
> 
> The odd thing is the noise is not there all the time, Maybe i will take it apart and check things later on today as i think the pc could do with a good clean.
> 
> Might also try and get 2 work units going on this GPU but that will have to wait till later to as i need to read up on how to set it up .


Perhaps it's capacitor whine.  I've found that particularly GPUs can make strange noises when loaded to 100%.


yotano211 said:


> I have 4 laptops going, 12 cores and 2 gpus.






yotano211 said:


> Is everyone else getting GPU WU. I don't have any going, I have accepted the WU to crunch and I have select to always work on GPU in the profile but nothing is downloading.


Everything looks good here 


NHKS said:


> I am doing this in honour & dedication to my beloved Mother
> I know this is just a small token of respect, but doing my little bit wherever possible.


We really appreciate it.  I would imagine that everyone on this forum knows someone battling with cancer or has lost someone to cancer--it is for all of these beloved friends and family that we pour our hearts into the Grid.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

well my custom router did not work as planned. The distro I used would not pickup but just one of my NIC cards  

The router I ordered comes in today so I am hoping it works like I need it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> well my custom router did not work as planned. The distro I used would not pickup but just one of my NIC cards
> 
> The router I ordered comes in today so I am hoping it works like I need it.



Well, at least you should have internet access again for the GPUs by tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, at least you should have internet access again for the GPUs by tonight



Yea, I kinda wished that worked out but I only tried one distro in the long list of ones on that forum post so I may try again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is incredible.  I'm floored.  Three WUs/card and they're still getting to 99.415% in a minute and a half.



Yeah it's pretty awesome. That machine is averaging a wu every 1 min and 6 seconds.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah it's pretty awesome. That machine is averaging a wu every 1 min and 6 seconds.



That seems too slow.  I could see each _card_ averaging a WU every minute and six seconds--but I'd imagine that it should be ~half that for the machine (or even less).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

My 5770 right now is averaging 2 WU per 3 minutes which isn't too bad for the old card!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me rephrase, that it is finishing 3 wu's in just about 3 mins. That rig only has 1 gpu in it, the 7850 and that rig is putting out right at 40k ppd.




t_ski said:


> What do you get out of that 960T?  CPU only or with GPU?



the 960t on cpu gets about 3 to 3.k ppd. The 7850 is in one of my x2 555 @x4 and 3.5ghz rigs. it is getting right at 40k ppd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am getting a GTS 450 back from erocker (Said it was artifacting) so I will  be testing it in the 785G/4000+ combo and if it works fine I will put it to work as well. Should put out the same PPD as the 5770


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My 5770 right now is averaging 2 WU per 3 minutes which isn't too bad for the old card!



Wow.  That's amazing.  I'm wishing that I hadn't sold the HD5770 I had 

EDIT:


brandonwh64 said:


> I am getting a GTS 450 back from erocker (Said it was artifacting) so I will  be testing it in the 785G/4000+ combo and if it works fine I will put it to work as well. Should put out the same PPD as the 5770



I doubt it.  My nV cards (admittedly running only one WU each) are much slower than that.  Like 3 minutes/WU on the GTX470s, 6 minutes/WU on the GTX460s.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I doubt it.  My nV cards (admittedly running only one WU each) are much slower than that.  Like 3 minutes/WU on the GTX470s, 6 minutes/WU on the GTX460s.



Oh wow really? That sux then. I don't know what to do with this GTS 450 now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Hell use it anyway it's still a crap load of wu's per day. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh wow really? That sux then. I don't know what to do with this GTS 450 now.



You can still crunch on it.  It's still far better than a CPU, even if it's sluggish by GPU standards


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You can still crunch on it.  It's still far better than a CPU, even if it's sluggish by GPU standards



I will check it out. I think it comes in today


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is incredible.  I'm floored.  Three WUs/card and they're still getting to 99.415% in a minute and a half.
> 
> So--what do you say?  You wanna stick with us even after the competition?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your condolences.  He was a good guy, and about the same age as me.  Not something you want to see happen to a nice guy with a wife and three kids, much less anybody else.

I am thinking about sticking with this, although not in the same capacity.  I'm curious what this is going to do to my electric bill 

Last night after I got my main rig going, I added in my home server (945T CPU only) and my kids' rig (3750K with GTX280 CPU + GPU - probably needs tweaking as it's not usable when running like my main rig).  I also have a P4 3.4GHz CPU and mobo, but I don't have a decent card to use on it.  If anyone has an ATI GPU that will run on a 450W PSU that they are not able to use, I would be willing to pay shipping to me and back to you if you would let me borrow it for the challenge.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HELL YEA BRO! I may to return the one I ordered (Due to it now boing a DD-WRT version) PLEASE if you could look through what you have an let me know what the model numbers are! I need one VERY BADLY!



I'll let you know what I have after work today.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

@t_ski

The NVidia cards really drag the system down while crunching on gpu wu's so if you are going to use the system you should consider suspending the gpu while it's in use (time based or % usage based).... most Radeon cards run fine with very little lag while crunching.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

That's actually the way it's set now, with a 2 minute idle.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks for your condolences.  He was a good guy, and about the same age as me.  Not something you want to see happen to a nice guy with a wife and three kids, much less anybody else.
> 
> I am thinking about sticking with this, although not in the same capacity.  I'm curious what this is going to do to my electric bill
> 
> Last night after I got my main rig going, I added in my home server (945T CPU only) and my kids' rig (3750K with GTX280 CPU + GPU - probably needs tweaking as it's not usable when running like my main rig).  I also have a P4 3.4GHz CPU and mobo, but I don't have a decent card to use on it.  If anyone has an ATI GPU that will run on a 450W PSU that they are not able to use, I would be willing to pay shipping to me and back to you if you would let me borrow it for the challenge.



It shouldn't be too bad, really.  GPU crunching isn't very hard on the GPUs (based on temperatures at least), although running 3 WUs/card might change that a bit.  Do you have a Kill-a-watt?

That's great that you have the other system going! 

I unfortunately don't have any ATI cards--I'm in fact in the market for one.  Sorry


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

No kill-a-watt, but the system should be pushing my AX1200 pretty good by now.

As for the ATI GPU, the offer is open to anyone who wants to help and can't at this time.  Everyone around here knows me pretty well, and my heatware reputation proceeds me in case anyone has any doubts.

EDIT: It looks like I can support up to a 7750 (maybe - have to see about ram), a 6770 or lower or a 5770 or lower. At Staples my only choices were a 450W antec or a 500W Antec for twice as much $$.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No kill-a-watt, but the system should be pushing my AX1200 pretty good by now.
> 
> As for the ATI GPU, the offer is open to anyone who wants to help and can't at this time.  Everyone around here knows me pretty well, and my heatware reputation proceeds me in case anyone has any doubts.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like I can support up to a 7750 (maybe - have to see about ram), a 6770 or lower or a 5770 or lower. At Staples my only choices were a 450W antec or a 500W Antec for twice as much $$.



A 450w Antec should be good for at least a HD7850.  I have a 650w Antec running two GTX470s.  I ran a pair of 8800GSs and an OCed quad on a Corsair 450w.

I'd imagine that power usage shouldn't be terrible.  KieX's SR-2 setup with 3 HD7770s is ~250w load--maybe your setup is 500w?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the one I have:

http://www.staples.com/Antec-VP-450W-Power-Supply/product_928656


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Antec-VP-450W-Power-Supply/product_928656



I actually haven't seen that model before.  But you should be able to run a HD7850 on it regardless-these cards use very little power.  I'd say the P4 and a HD7850 running WCG might draw ~200w DC or so.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No kill-a-watt, but the system should be pushing my AX1200 pretty good by now.
> 
> As for the ATI GPU, the offer is open to anyone who wants to help and can't at this time.  Everyone around here knows me pretty well, and my heatware reputation proceeds me in case anyone has any doubts.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like I can support up to a 7750 (maybe - have to see about ram), a 6770 or lower or a 5770 or lower. At Staples my only choices were a 450W antec or a 500W Antec for twice as much $$.



I can also vouch for T. Very stand up guy. 


7750's and 7770's do great with the gpu unit's also. I think Kiex is running 3 or 4 per card on his rig.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 1, 2012)

[ion] said:


> i doubt it.  My nv cards (admittedly running only one wu each) are much slower than that.  Like 3 minutes/wu on the gtx470s, 6 minutes/wu on the gtx460s.


If your gtx470 does one wu in 3 minuets is it normal for my gtx580 to do one wu in 2:30~3 minuets? 
EDIT: gpu load stops afer about ~1:33 minuets but keeps counting to the above time, maybe the cpu finishes working on the wu?



Norton said:


> The NVidia cards really drag the system down while crunching on gpu wu's so if you are going to use the system you should consider suspending the gpu while it's in use (time based or % usage based).... most Radeon cards run fine with very little lag while crunching.


 That lag annoys me sometimes as it seems that its prioritizing the wu's over the system even tho the maximum gpu utilization I've seen is 93%, is there a workaround for this without having to turn it off??


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> If your gtx470 does one wu in 3 minuets is it normal for my gtx580 to do one wu in 2:30~3 minuets?
> EDIT: gpu load stops afer about ~1:33 minuets but keeps counting to the above time, maybe the cpu finishes working on the wu?
> 
> That lag annoys me sometimes as it seems that its prioritizing the wu's over the system even tho the maximum gpu utilization I've seen is 93%, is there a workaround for this without having to turn it off??



Sadly, I dont think there is yet. A limiter to 90% or something would be nice - or just a lag reducer.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm up for it!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Antec-VP-450W-Power-Supply/product_928656



I'm using one of those in the 965BE rig and it's running fine overclocked to 3.8Ghz and crunching 24/7.... the single PCIE connector on it should have no problem running a 7770/7850


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Antec-VP-450W-Power-Supply/product_928656


Staples carries computer parts? Wish the office works in Australia carried computer parts.....


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Staples carries computer parts? Wish the office works in Australia carried computer parts.....



I didn't know that O.O . But then I live in Canada.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> I didn't know that O.O . But then I live in Canada.


How would I get one of those WCG widgets you have in your signature?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> How would I get one of those WCG widgets you have in your signature?



You can ask the OP of this thread:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Staples carries computer parts? Wish the office works in Australia carried computer parts.....



Staples PC parts are way overpriced- :shadedshu

it works if you get stuck like I did with a dead psu and no time to get one at a good price 

FYI- doing a giveaway to crunchers- free Crysis 3 Alpha game keys

Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2764109&postcount=1


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow.  That's amazing.  I'm wishing that I hadn't sold the HD5770 I had
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



My HD 6670 does 1 WU per 3-6 minutes (both the median and the mode values are about 4) so that is pretty slow then (considering that the 460/470 is like 30-60% more powerful AFAIK)



brandonwh64 said:


> Oh wow really? That sux then. I don't know what to do with this GTS 450 now.



It should still do it in 4mins or less so if it gives no errors on the WUs you could be giving it a go. *Or fold with it*, the roles are reversed with F@H and I remember my HD 4850 doing pretty fast work with that too (they are about equally powerful, with the GTS450 having a slight advantage when folding). Albeit F@H does not let you know when returned WUs are invalid (AFAIK) so if it is truly artifacting that may be an issue (it may be a waste, all that folding).



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell use it anyway it's still a crap load of wu's per day. LOL



^
&
v



[Ion] said:


> You can still crunch on it.  It's still far better than a CPU, even if it's sluggish by GPU standards



Agreed, and you can monitor the validity of it's work anyway with WCG.



Norton said:


> @t_ski
> 
> The NVidia cards really drag the system down while crunching on gpu wu's so if you are going to use the system you should consider suspending the gpu while it's in use (time based or % usage based).... most Radeon cards run fine with very little lag while crunching.



The lag that there is with my HD 6670 can be annoying at times though, but I guess that its more powerfull brethren don't lag as much.



[Ion] said:


> It shouldn't be too bad, really.  GPU crunching isn't very hard on the GPUs (based on temperatures at least), although running 3 WUs/card might change that a bit.  Do you have a Kill-a-watt?
> 
> That's great that you have the other system going!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have any ATI cards--I'm in fact in the market for one.  Sorry



If you don't want to spend that much and it will not be crunching in your main rig, an HD 6670 is no bad choice. A step higher (6750) costs about 30 dollars more here and I do not think that that's worth it (unless you can get a used one cheaply).



Doc41 said:


> If your gtx470 does one wu in 3 minuets is it normal for my gtx580 to do one wu in 2:30~3 minuets?
> EDIT: gpu load stops afer about ~1:33 minuets but keeps counting to the above time, maybe the cpu finishes working on the wu?
> 
> That lag annoys me sometimes as it seems that its prioritizing the wu's over the system even tho the maximum gpu utilization I've seen is 93%, is there a workaround for this without having to turn it off??



Mine is also at about 94% with 1 GPU WU a time. So I am curious about that too.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

btw, how would I get the WCG widget into my signature?
I have tried all the tags and things, with no luck. Here's the code:
<iframe src="http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/getDynamicImage.do?memberName=ALMOSTunseen&mnOn=true&stat=1&imageNum=3&rankOn=false&projectsOn=false&special=true" frameborder="0" name="di" scrolling="no" width="125px" height="176px"></iframe>


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> btw, how would I get the WCG widget into my signature?
> I have tried all the tags and things, with no luck. Here's the code:
> <iframe src="http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/getDynamicImage.do?memberName=ALMOSTunseen&mnOn=true&stat=1&imageNum=3&rankOn=false&projectsOn=false&special=true" frameborder="0" name="di" scrolling="no" width="125px" height="176px"></iframe>



Use BB Code - so its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Then the image URL.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

I got all my GPU's setup for HCC!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I got all my GPU's setup for HCC!



Awesome - I wonder how many PPD that is...


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

I got everything running and reporting 

8 rigs, 92 cores/98 threads, and 2 gpu's


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got everything running and reporting
> 
> 8 rigs, 92 cores/98 threads, and 2 gpu's



I'm sure we'll probably beat 9 million today with all of this work done - maybe even 10!

Lots of stones I see on FreeDC right now too!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

As a compensation for the fact that I will crunch even less this weekend than during most weekends, I will crunch as many ATI_HCC WUs as possible until Saturday morning. We will be able to get a 10m WCG score before the end of the week, but I expect a dip to 8m-ish in the weekend (we will probably crunch through all of this week's GPU WUs, and the researchers probably will also have a day or two off so those who will crunch on sat/sun will likely only get regular WUs).


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Updates are up!

TPU is leading with 7,835,993 points, followed by:
Ukraine with 1,592,285 points
and Team China with: 1,399,210 points.


Well done Team!!!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2012)

I posted in the other thread yesterday to say i would be gaming for a few hours, Well that never happened in the end as i decided to give the pc a clean and damn i am glad i did now.

I don't know how but one of the screws that go into the backplate on my corsair H80 decided to work its way loose, Am suprised it never caused any heat problems.

Back up and running now and been crunching all night but seems like the gpu was slacking as i had to force an update to get new work units for my gpu this morning lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the new router never came! It has been at the UPS in my home town for TWO full days with no movement. The delivery date was nov 1st and I called to see what was going on and they told me they would call me back with an update which never happened. UPS blows sometimes.


----------



## TheProfessa (Nov 2, 2012)

*I will help =)*

I am up for helping out where I can, I'm all setup and running (Thanks to animal007uk)

All the best.

Professa


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2012)

TheProfessa said:


> I am up for helping out where I can, I'm all setup and running (Thanks to animal007uk)
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Professa



Thanks for helping bro and nice to have you on the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice to see some peeps climb onboard and help.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 2, 2012)

I got everything running HCC only.


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Updates are up!
> 
> TPU is leading with 7,835,993 points, followed by:
> Ukraine with 1,592,285 points
> and Team China with: 1,399,210 points.



Well done indeed.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmm, whenever I am running everything, It only runs one GPU wu. How do I make it run more, while still doing other wu's?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Hmmm, whenever I am running everything, It only runs one GPU wu. How do I make it run more, while still doing other wu's?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Hmmm, whenever I am running everything, It only runs one GPU wu. How do I make it run more, while still doing other wu's?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138 

Plenty of advice there but please ask again if you have problems


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying to push the boat out as i only have one pc in the house, Still testing to get things stable but here is a pic anyway.






I would also like to thank people for bringing this contest up, It made me clean my pc and also find a problem, If it wasen't for this i would have not noticed the problem for ages.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

Updates from today:

TechPowerUp!	 16,722,449
Ukraine	 3,284,151
Team China	 2,754,859
UK	 1,752,213
Team Andrax	 875,407

Another great day team!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

We're maintaining (and widening) our huge lead!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Trying to push the boat out as i only have one pc in the house, Still testing to get things stable but here is a pic anyway.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/test.jpg
> 
> I would also like to thank people for bringing this contest up, It made me clean my pc and also find a problem, If it wasen't for this i would have not noticed the problem for ages.



If you're interested, you might be able to run more threads on that 7970.  The WUs are faster and you'll get more points:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 3, 2012)

Rig #2 up and running. This is is also running my vent server @ 100% cpu load no lag lol.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 3, 2012)

great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Rig #2 up and running. This is is also running my vent server @ 100% cpu load no lag lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/other rig.png



Triple cores always strike me as strange--but that one is doing good work!  It looks like it's completing each WU about as fast as one of my i7s


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

So what I'm going to do today is reinstall Windows 7 on a seperate ssd, and then start running the BOINC from there. (I don't want to get rid of my win8)  From what I can tell, other have had good success with mutli WUs on 7 but errors/crashes with 8.  So that'll be this after noon.  I'm running out to eat lunch so I'll do it when I get back home 

Let's hope it'll work then!


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

I added in the latest prize donations to *Post #2* (some nice hardware courtesy of *sneekypete*)

If anyone has any additional items to donate or wants to contribute a few $$$ to assist with shipping costs, etc.. please let me know via post here or PM

Thanks again to all contributors and crunchers who are helping to make this challenge a success!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

When I get my HD7770 on Monday and I ascertain what games are included, I'm throwing them in to the pot 


Also, my i7-QM is finishing it's last batch of SN2S WUs ATM--I'm going to throw Linux on it tonight, and then it'll be doing HCC only


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2012)

What is the shipping cost on the case?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

theonedub said:


> What is the shipping cost on the case?



I'd assume ~$20-25 or so.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Got windows 7 installed.  Is this the right client for WIn 7 64 bit?
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do

also what driver has proven best for the 7970, 12.11 beta 4?

edit: went ahead and installed 12.11b4 driver.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd assume ~$20-25 or so.



little bit more (35-40) but that's a good ballpark figure 

@manofthem- not sure what T and KieX are using but Mad Shot is using the 12.6's for his 7850 with decent results


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Got windows 7 installed.  Is this the right client for WIn 7 64 bit?
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do
> 
> also what driver has proven best for the 7970, 12.11 beta 4?
> ...


That's the 32-bit version--get x64 from here


Norton said:


> little bit more (35-40) but that's a good ballpark figure



I wonder how NE makes _any_ money on the $30-40 cases with free shipping (even after counting for their cheaper shipping rates)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's the 32-bit version--get x64 from here



Man, i'm slow.  You linked that same thing to me a few days ago, and i even linked it for T.  I"m getting old...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Man, i'm slow.  You linked that same thing to me a few days ago, and i even linked it for T.  I"m getting old...



I'm here to help


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys, just updated the other threat with an edit:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2766022&postcount=148

It looks to be going well!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 3, 2012)

My Gpu WU has stop comming up I havent changed anything from the other day but it just wont show up anymore even tried to restart my pc and still nothing. How do I make my gpu do work again?


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it a good idea to put 2 WUs on a 5870m (desktop 5770), or how about on a 6990m (desktop 6870).


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My Gpu WU has stop comming up I havent changed anything from the other day but it just wont show up anymore even tried to restart my pc and still nothing. How do I make my gpu do work again?



Is your computer's profile setup to only give HCC WU's?

If not sure, log into your WCG account and check un the Device Manager option from the left menu. That will give a list of your machines and their profile. If you click on the profile next to your machine, make sure you have the GPU work enabled, and select only HCC from the project list.



yotano211 said:


> Is it a good idea to put 2 WUs on a 5870m (desktop 5770), or how about on a 6990m (desktop 6870).



Take a look at the load % in the Catalyst drivers. If you're not using a good 90% of the GPU.. go for it.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My Gpu WU has stop comming up I havent changed anything from the other day but it just wont show up anymore even tried to restart my pc and still nothing. How do I make my gpu do work again?



Check the WCG My Projects, and make sure GPU units are enabled. Check that it's use GPU always in your client as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Still #1 by an ever-widening margin!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Still #1 by an ever-widening margin!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/hcc.png



Beat me to it today! haha


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

Update- KieX has added a generous donation of a 2nd 7770 gpu (MSI R7770-PMD1GD5) to the prize pool for NEW crunchers. 

See Post #2 in this thread for details....

**EDIT/Update- ALMOSTunseen has donated a Counter Strike:GO Steam code to the prize pool **


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Update- KieX has added a generous donation of a 2nd 7770 gpu (MSI R7770-PMD1GD5) to the prize pool for NEW crunchers.
> 
> See Post #2 in this thread for details....



Wicked awesome of him!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Update- KieX has added a generous donation of a 2nd 7770 gpu (MSI R7770-PMD1GD5) to the prize pool for NEW crunchers.
> 
> See Post #2 in this thread for details....



Awesome KieX - thanks for your donation!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!   

 *KieX*


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

Why sit around and do nothing while your computer is crunching? Play some Counter Strike:GO!
*Counter Strike:GO Donated*


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Why sit around and do nothing while your computer is crunching? Play some Counter Strike:GO!
> *Counter Strike:GO Donated*



Adding it to the list now- Thanks!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow we have a very excellent crowd here, I should have joined this group long ago!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Why sit around and do nothing while your computer is crunching? Play some Counter Strike:GO!
> *Counter Strike:GO Donated*



Thanks for your donation almostunseen!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

Just something that popped into my mind. I know some people are constantly ranting about the WCG forum badges, wanting to increase the PPD requirements. I think you should add more badges, like the ones folding has. Eg. Badge for 10 million+ points, Badge for crunching for over a year, Pie Badge(Showing your percentage of results if you're in the pie), etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just something that popped into my mind. I know some people are constantly ranting about the WCG forum badges, wanting to increase the PPD requirements. I think you should add more badges, like the ones folding has. Eg. Badge for 10 million+ points, Badge for crunching for over a year, Pie Badge(Showing your percentage of results if you're in the pie), etc.



That's a great idea! 
It would also be cool to have a badge that had the flag of the country we're crunching for in the corner.  It might be hard for W1zz to implement, but it would still be sweet!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a great idea!
> It would also be cool to have a badge that had the flag of the country we're crunching for in the corner.  It might be hard for W1zz to implement, but it would still be sweet!


For somethings a static badge would just do. Like you just set it as an image once, and that's it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> For somethings a static badge would just do. Like you just set it as an image once, and that's it.



You can always personalize your signature and add a widget like Ion uses or post a pic of the WCG badges earned like I used to do.

You have a lot of options....


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am happy that TPU beating the pants out of everyone combined but crap, my room is getting hot. 

I am pumping heat from 3 laptops in this small space room, and Las Vegas isn't that cold yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> For somethings a static badge would just do. Like you just set it as an image once, and that's it.



But to account for all six different options (five stars + no stars) * 206 sovereign states = 1236 different pictures 

But I'm sure something could be worked out--we just need to decide as a Team what we want


----------



## NHKS (Nov 4, 2012)

I am out of 'thanks' buttons (for now).. so,






to all who have donated prizes towards this challenge..


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 4, 2012)

NHKS said:


> I am out of 'thanks' buttons (for now).. so,
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-a-vMHwAdzOo/Tv0SGwyiWiI/AAAAAAAAAF0/sHcFzq2rBlo/s320/Thank+You.jpg
> 
> to all who have donated prizes towards this challenge..



A little more higher on that "N" would be very painful.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, we have 21 mill more than the 2nd. TPU is on a very good way to win the contest xD


----------



## erasure (Nov 4, 2012)

TPU: I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you stop crunching for WCG, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you​


----------



## m&m's (Nov 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My 5770 right now is averaging 2 WU per 3 minutes which isn't too bad for the old card!



So 3 days passed, did you have invalid work units or errors? (My 5770 with only 1 work unit is almost always to 95%). I'm asking because if you didn't have a problem I will do it to.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

My machine stopped crunching for a while because I needed my system resource elsewhere. Back to crunching. #2 is unacceptable, this is TPU damn it!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

Today's Challenge Results 

*TechPowerUp! 35,754,839 *






*We're doing great Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

TPU is really rocking it good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

We are kicking some major ass!


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great work team 

 i'm having my bro's pc crunching but i cant seem to figure out how to add it to my account,(my brain doesn't seem to function currently) so help would be appreciated


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Great work team
> 
> i'm having my bro's pc crunching but i cant seem to figure out how to add it to my account,(my brain doesn't seem to function currently) so help would be appreciated


When you first add WCG to BOINC, you have to put in the account details.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 5, 2012)

:facepalm: oh forgot that, ok and how can you remove the account you registered to BIONIC and add another one


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> :facepalm: oh forgot that, ok and how can you remove the account you registered to BIONIC and add another one


Go to the projects tab, click on World Community Grid, then hit remove in the left hand column.
Then hit tools, and "Add project or account manager"


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 5, 2012)

OK done Thanks ALMOSTunseen 

now i have both rigs on my specs crunching


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> OK done Thanks ALMOSTunseen
> 
> now i have both rigs on my specs crunching


Crunchers helping Crunchers, No problem.
Welcome to our cult, we have cookies, does folding have cookies? We have Ion, norton and our delicious chicken patty, do they have chicken patty's?
Though still fold, its all for a good cause!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Crunchers helping Crunchers, No problem.
> Welcome to our cult, we have cookies, does folding have cookies? We have Ion, norton and our delicious chicken patty, do they have chicken patty's?
> Though still fold, its all for a good cause!


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Crunchers helping Crunchers, No problem.
> Welcome to our cult, we have cookies, does folding have cookies? We have Ion, norton and our delicious chicken patty, do they have chicken patty's?
> Though still fold, its all for a good cause!



I agree , and yes its all for a good cause, tho too bad it says it can't run on the Graphics card, oh well the cpu is good enough and he has his pc running all the time


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 5, 2012)

Loving the PPD my GPU is putting out for this.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Loving the PPD my GPU is putting out for this.


ATI  Crunching
NVIDIA </3 Crunching


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> ATI  Crunching
> NVIDIA </3 Crunching



Sadly D:


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> ATI  Crunching
> NVIDIA </3 Crunching



nV or not, GPU WUs have still tripled my PPD


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 5, 2012)

Just added a new rig to my crunching scheme. It is as follows.

Core i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3
6GB OCZ @ DDR1600
AMD HD 5870
Western Digital 500GB Green Hard Drive

35,754,839 points and counting. Keep piling them on.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Hillbilly said:


> Just added a new rig to my crunching scheme. It is as follows.
> 
> Core i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
> Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3
> ...



Awesome! 
I do really like my X58 rig--easy to OC, and does WCG quite well.  How long is the HD5870 taking w/ GPU WUs? (and what settings are you using for that OC?)


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 5, 2012)

we have some kind a big advance


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> I do really like my X58 rig--easy to OC, and does WCG quite well.  How long is the HD5870 taking w/ GPU WUs? (and what settings are you using for that OC?)



The HD 5870 takes about 3 min. 35 sec. to complete a WU. It is OC'd as well 900MHz/1100MHz

The CPU OC is 21 x 200MHz.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a Steam code for Nexuiz I'll throw in for the giveaway.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi team, i am back home from london now and have so far run 2 GPU work units since being back on windows 7 .

I would like to try for 3 but CCC reports GPU usage at 98%, Is there anything i need to change in boinc options if i try to run 3 GPU work units?

Thanks in advance
Steve.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have a Steam code for Nexuiz I'll throw in for the giveaway.



Very awesome of you!!! 

I'll add it to the prize list


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Hi team, i am back home from london now and have so far run 2 GPU work units since being back on windows 7 .
> 
> I would like to try for 3 but CCC reports GPU usage at 98%, Is there anything i need to change in boinc options if i try to run 3 GPU work units?
> 
> ...



I personally have not changed anything in BOINC options. Just changed 0,5 to 0,33 in app_info.xml. 
Do not be afraid of 98% usage. WU completing will take a bit more time.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I personally have not changed anything in BOINC options. Just changed 0,5 to 0,33 in app_info.xml.
> Do not be afraid of 98% usage. WU completing will take a bit more time.



 To animal007uk just go for it. I experienced a slight lag in some programs (GPU heavy ones) but that's all. It had 94-95 % (one GPU unit at the time) before and 96-97 % now (3).

I noticed that KieX pick up in speed again and took away my blue berry pie so I changed my second 7770 to three GPUs. Let's see if it works this time.

*Edit:* I had to reduce CPU to 60 % (i7-970/12 to 7 "cores") to get a balance in GPU /CPU units. Went fro 250/280 W to a fairly constant 240 W for +10k PPD (maybe). I did the same in my i920 (8 to 6) to get that to work as well. No readings there but CPU temps went down.


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> To animal007uk just go for it. I experienced a slight lag in some programs (GPU heavy ones) but that's all. It had 94-95 % (one GPU unit at the time) before and 96-97 % now (3).
> 
> I noticed that KieX pick up in speed again and took away my blue berry pie so I changed my second 7770 to three GPUs. Let's see if it works this time.



Had a few noob mistakes the last few days trying to OC. Hopefully back at ~94K now that I left it at stock.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks all will try it now and see how it goes


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Hillbilly said:


> The HD 5870 takes about 3 min. 35 sec. to complete a WU. It is OC'd as well 900MHz/1100MHz
> 
> The CPU OC is 21 x 200MHz.


That's actually slower than I'd expect--a bit longer than my GTX470.

What voltages do you need for that level of OC?


t_ski said:


> I have a Steam code for Nexuiz I'll throw in for the giveaway.


I have no idea what that is, but thank you! 


animal007uk said:


> Thanks all will try it now and see how it goes



Just keep us posted on how it's doing 
I'm eager to try multi WUs on my HD7770 when it arrives


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have a Steam code for Nexuiz I'll throw in for the giveaway.



Thanks for all your contributions t_ski!


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

So this is a little bit of a tangent.. but wanted to give a big thanks to everyone contributing to this challenge. TPU is reaching new heights with your help  I hope you catch the bug and stick with us a little longer after too.

For anyone who would like to know more about what all this (fun) scientific contribution is for there is a video here from the scientists explaining what they do with your hard work:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=206


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Another amazing day team! 






I don't see us losing this competition at this point


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Dang, that's one heckova lead!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm eager to try multi WUs on my HD7770 when it arrives



So far it all seems to be working fine no crashes or errors that i can see  All i need to do now is sort out my power options to stop the pc going into sleep mode at night when i goto bed.

Happy with the tempretures to, CPU = 54c max and GPU = 50c max

I am also going to see what happens if i try and do 4 GPU work units 

http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/worin.jpg


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What voltages do you need for that level of OC?



It is running at 1.360V on the core. The rest of the voltages are unchanged.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

I sent a PM over to the54thvoid to see if he'd join us.  He's got a pretty similar system to mine, except he only has two 7970's.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

So what do I have to do?

Software to download, how to register etc....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by! 

Start here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

And add in your GPUs by doing this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138

Post up in eaither one of those threads if/when you have questions - I'm new myself, but was able to get this up and running with everyone's support.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I'm up and running, seems to be just CPU for now.  I see I can change CPU utilisation.  It's at 60% for now is that right in terms of allowing other tasks or what are the basal requirements?

Also - How do i add the gpu's in?  And how many WU's should i run?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, I'm up and running, seems to be just CPU for now.  I see I can change CPU utilisation.  It's at 60% for now is that right in terms of allowing other tasks or what are the basal requirements?
> 
> Also - How do i add the gpu's in?



GPU WUs you can enable on the "My Projects" page, just check off enable GPU Workunits for my devices. Just make sure you have a supported card. 

You can run the CPU at 100% without any problems during normal usage.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

The second link I listed above talks about adding a custom app_info.xml file that will allow you to fun multiple work units per GPU.  You can probably start out with three each and move to four or more as you feel comfortable.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, 

Noobishness approaches.



> 1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.



How do i do this exactly?  I don't see a create _new_ profile option.  Does it mean, create an entirely new profile from scratch?  If so, can i still use the same e-mail address?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

No, you can just go into your profile and uncheck all the other options besides HCC, then save it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm,
> 
> Noobishness approaches.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard the54thvoid!  It would be amazing to have you--with those GPUs doing 4 WUs each, you should be top-3 easy!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Last question.

Which app file should i use?

The HCC for gpu only or the one with HCC for gpu and gfam for cpu.  I'm guessing it's the gfam one?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Last question.
> 
> Which app file should i use?
> 
> The HCC for gpu only or the one with HCC for gpu and gfam for cpu.  I'm guessing it's the gfam one?



Just run the one with the HCC GPU only.  The CPU will do a fraction of what the GPUs do (like 5%), and this will let the CPU run cooler.  And if you're going to be running 4 WUs/card that will be a sufficient load for the CPU anyways


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, nothing seems to be happening.  

I'll work on it later.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, nothing seems to be happening.
> 
> I'll work on it later.



Nothing in what sense?  Can I help?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, nothing seems to be happening.
> 
> I'll work on it later.



Welcome 54thvoid, glad to have you!!! 
I may be able to help too since I just got my gpus running WUs after a bit of work. Let me know


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright, I have a Far Cry 3 code and a 20% discount coupon for "Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe Edition".  Norton, could you add those to the prizes?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

I think i need to be spoon fed the instructions.

So far I've:

Created profile on WCG (see pic below)







Installed Client

Added Project - WCG

Added AMD/ATI GPU only profile (see pic below)






But it just doesn't seem to do anything.  No gpu usage, nada, nothing.

I'm getting a Network Activity Suspended message but I can't seem to see how to re-enable it in the Activity menu......

What else do i have to do?

When I installed it first time for cpu use it ran fine.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

In the second picture, set "Do work on my graphics card while computer is in use" to yes.
The app_info.xml goes in the www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder

Try that and let us know how it goes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wished I could change my vote on the OP, I am going to be participating


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

I tinkered with my network settings in my profile - they were all at zero for maximum speeds and transfers.  Changed them to:

Max upload 150 Kbytes/sec
Max downooad 300 Kbytes/sec
Transfer at most 100 Mbytes every 1 day

I just threw those numbers in - help would be appreciated.

Also, both gpu's working up to 76-77%, how to increase?  Change app_info to .25 for 4 WU's?

My cards are working now.  Not quite sure at what....  But is this okay?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

That means that it isn't working right--it's just running one WU/card ATM.  In other words, it doesn't seem to recognize the app_info file.  Did you do as I suggested?
Usage will go to ~90%+ running 3 or 4 WUs at once


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I tinkered with my network settings in my profile - they were all at zero for maximum speeds and transfers.  Changed them to:
> 
> Max upload 150 Kbytes/sec
> Max downooad 300 Kbytes/sec
> ...



Those cards should be able to take atleast 4 WU per card (I know my 6950's do easily)


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Which file?


It says in the OP of the dual gpu thread for WCG to:



> You create a file called app_info.xml inside the project folder of your BOINC Data folder.



I did do that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is this in your XML file?
<count>.25</count>


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes.

It's running tasks, doing about one per minute per gpu.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Make sure the file is in c:\ProgramData\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org, and that it was edited so the count line reads like Brandon posted above (gives you four WU's per card).

On the network card, the only thing I changed was setting it to always available.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2012)

@the54thvoid
Did you restart BOINC manager after put app_info.xml?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Make sure the file is in c:\ProgramData\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org, and that it was edited so the count line reads like Brandon posted above (gives you four WU's per card).
> 
> On the network card, the only thing I changed was setting it to always available.



I assume i have to make a new folder titled "www.worldcommunitygrid.org" and drop the xml file in there?  Because i have no folder of that name.

Ignore me - I'm an idiot.  It's there.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I assume i have to make a new folder titled "www.worldcommunitygrid.org" and drop the xml file in there?  Because i have no folder of that name.
> 
> Ignore me - I'm an idiot.  It's there.



Haha, you're no idiot. Your issues are nothing compared i what I had 

What's it look like now that you place app_info inside the right folder?  Is should be running all nice and peachy now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

So you got it figured out?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

I got confused too cause I was looking programfiles not programdata LOLZ


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Afraid not.

The copied and pasted xml file is in the wcg.org folder now and the correct number ".25" is in place.

Restarted client but it still runs one task per gpu.

I'll do it all from scratch again (delete all folders etc), see what happens.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Took me a few trys to get it working to but have happly been running 4 GPU units all day and my points have stacked up very nicely  Should i try for 5 or can't that be done ?.



the54thvoid said:


> Afraid not.
> 
> The copied and pasted xml file is in the wcg.org folder now and the correct number ".25" is in place.
> 
> ...



If it helps this is what i did before it all started working.
First i cleared all work from the program, I then let boinc add the new project and gave it a bit of time to finds a few work units, I then shut down boinc and added the XML file to the correct folder, I then loaded Boinc back up and let it run and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Afraid not.
> 
> The copied and pasted xml file is in the wcg.org folder now and the correct number ".25" is in place.
> 
> ...



Did you let it run it a minute?  It may have had to finish the current WUs?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Did you let it run it a minute?  It may have had to finish the current WUs?



Man is right, Mine had to finish its current WU's then it brought in 4 on each card


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Took me a few trys to get it working to but have happly been running 4 GPU units all day and my points have stacked up very nicely  Should i try for 5 or can't that be done ?



A guy at XS has a HD7950 doing eight.  But I believe you can run no more WUs than you have CPU threads


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A guy at XS has a HD7950 doing eight.  But I believe you can run no more WUs than you have CPU threads



Thanks that answers my earlyer question so i will just stick to 4


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A guy at XS has a HD7950 doing eight.  But I believe you can run no more WUs than you have CPU threads



I'm afraid you're wrong.


KieX said:


> In the app_info file there is a ncpu setting to allow for that:
> 
> <plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class>
> <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong.



Oh, sweet!  I like being wrong!  Thanks for pointing that out!

I can see that really helping--with my i7, it's using barely 2% of the processor powering the GPU most of the time--it only pops up to the full 12.5% at the very beginning and end


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

No luck from my side.

If I'm going to crunch I need to do it properly.  

The xml folder isn't looking like it should when i open it (xml folders look colourful).  Mines still looks like notepad.  Very first time i saved it, it looked different.

I think the folder isn't saving properly.

How do i save it as an xml file?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong.



Yeah, that info you quoted there is what I saw earlier.  I'm wondering if it's worth it to try out.  Maybe run 5 WU's per gpu on my 8 thread cpu....


the54thvoid said:


> No luck from my side.
> 
> If I'm going to crunch I need to do it properly.
> 
> ...



creat a new text file and rename it to .xml instead of .txt


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> No luck from my side.
> 
> If I'm going to crunch I need to do it properly.
> 
> ...



You will need to change the file extension for .TXT to .XML

This may require doing it from the command prompt or enabling extensions through folder in control panel


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2012)

Copy the app_info file from the spoiler into notepad and under "save as" Write this with the qoutemarks : "app_info.xml"  the click save. It will save the file correctly then drop in into the programdata/boinc/projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder. Make sure you have exited the client installed on your rig before dropping in it. Restart client. You also may need to do a reboot afterwards.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, it's communicating again but taking a while to get started.  I'll let you guys know -off to watch Burn Notice now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, it's communicating again but taking a while to get started.  I'll let you guys know -off to watch *Burn Notice* now.



Great show!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Copy the app_info file from the spoiler into notepad and under "save as" Write this with the qoutemarks : "app_info.xml"  the click save. It will save the file correctly then drop in into the programdata/boinc/projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder. Make sure you have exited the client installed on your rig before dropping in it. Restart client. You also may need to do a reboot afterwards.



Yes, this ^^^^

I had probably at least 25 PM's each way with ThE_MaD_ShOt to get mine up and running, so have no doubts about your abilities here - we're all in the same boat at one point.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yes, this ^^^^
> 
> I had probably at least 25 PM's each way with ThE_MaD_ShOt to get mine up and running, so have no doubts about your abilities here - we're all in the same boat at one point.



^^ Everything t just said


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

The client seems stuck trying to download work from the servers.  Is that normal?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Go to the menu and make sure your network is set to always available


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> The client seems stuck trying to download work from the servers.  Is that normal?





t_ski said:


> Go to the menu and make sure your network is set to always available



After doing what t said, perhaps you need to adjust your network settings in Computing Preferences (in BOINC manager).  I left everything at 0 except for work buffer.  With my 7970s running 4 WUs each, i found that 0.60 days minimum work buffer works well.  Any lower, I ran out of work and nothing new would come in.  Maybe check that.  Also, max additional work buffer I put 0.50.

Edit: the work buffer will depend according to rig and output.  YMMV  You may have to increase and/or decrease the buffer, but only time will tell.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, I have a Far Cry 3 code and a 20% discount coupon for "Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe Edition".  Norton, could you add those to the prizes?



I'll add them to Post #2 Thanks! 

@ the54thvoid- Welcome to the Team!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2012)

We have lift off!!






Thanks all.

Jeez that was like jumping through hoops!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> We have lift off!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Untitled775.png
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> We have lift off!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Untitled775.png
> 
> ...



That's awesome! 

I'm glad you got it figured out--that should be 120k+ PPD (or even more!)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Another day of being #1 by a huge margin!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm come on guys, we're getting smashed, we need more points


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 7, 2012)

For sure, GPU help alot, but wow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I never expected to see soooooo much gain from the GPU's!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish i still had my gtx460 because my #2 rig is putting out low numbers lol

            Points Generated	 -----         Results Returned
rig#1        294,007	   --------	             1,308 

rig#2        33,412		  ----------                    149


And can anyone tell me why my daily output is all over the place? Some days its good some days its low is this just normal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

It will always vary.  Have you done the "WCG Easy Config" file?  That allows you to report automatically after every WU is done.  This way your output stabilizes.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd certainly suggest the WCG Config File.  While this is less pressing with GPU WUs (they're so short that BOINC will connect and report/download new work very frequently) it can help even out production and make sure you keep getting more work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep, always helps!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

Only a couple more hours til the end of the first challenge.... keep your fingers crossed that we can hang onto our lead until then


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

I would hang myself if we ended up being 2nd or lower lmao. jokes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Only a couple more hours til the end of the first challenge.... keep your fingers crossed that we can hang onto our lead until then



I see what you did there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Only a couple more hours til the end of the first challenge.... keep your fingers crossed that we can hang onto our lead until then



I don't think we are going to win the first week, but we will try and give them hell in the second week "toast"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't think we are going to win the first week, but we will try and give them hell in the second week "toast"



 I don't even know about the 2nd week


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

And we've won!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

Woot!  

Great job Team! 

One more challenge/one more week to go


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job everyone! Week two time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Given our success here, Week #2 should be amazing!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 8, 2012)

im in


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Do the points carry over from here, or do we start fresh?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Do the points carry over from here, or do we start fresh?



It's a new competition, so everything is wiped clean (in terms of team points)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Given our success here, Week #2 should be amazing!



Exactly, now we have even more people and even more hardware!  It's going to be fun


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 8, 2012)

TPU is baaaaad news......

 for all the other paticipateing teams 


EDIT: Just noticed that all our WCG stars (Stat) in TPU right corner have disapeered....?????


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that is due to Free-DC being down............Again!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I think that is due to Free-DC being down............Again!



Yeah, it happened the other day.  When I first saw my badge gone, I thought I was kicked off the team   but nah, TPU is just rocking the socks off the competition!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job everyone, we did an exceptional job in this competition.  Now on to the 2nd one.  I'll be looking into more competitions to join shortly.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 8, 2012)

Prizes are being awarded at the end of week 2?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 8, 2012)

I was crunching away this morning (pc on as soon as I got up) but before i started I got a windows defender notification my windows7 version wasn't genuine and i needed to download validation software.
Double checked, all legit so downloaded and things seemed fine.

Started crunching away while i had my breakfast and after 5 mins heard the windows start tune.  Damn thing had shut down on me in the middle of doing the work.  
Both gfx cards had defaulted to factory stock.  Something I'll have to watch as it returned a couple of errors because of the shutdown.

Don't know if caused by the crunching or by the Windows validation interfering.

And is it crunching or folding?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 8, 2012)

WCG is crunching, World Community Grid.
Folding, is well, folding, "Folding@Home" specifcally.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in for round 2


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 8, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I was crunching away this morning (pc on as soon as I got up) but before i started I got a windows defender notification my windows7 version wasn't genuine and i needed to download validation software.
> Double checked, all legit so downloaded and things seemed fine.
> 
> Started crunching away while i had my breakfast and after 5 mins heard the windows start tune.  Damn thing had shut down on me in the middle of doing the work.
> ...



All that is part of windows update and not crunching.  Most everyone here runs windows update manually, not automatically, so it doesn't update and restart the rig when your not around.  You can also setup wcg to start on start up if you chose to.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 8, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> All that is part of windows update and not crunching.  Most everyone here runs windows update manually, not automatically, so it doesn't update and restart the rig when your not around.  You can also setup wcg to start on start up if you chose to.



It was outwith the normal bounds of windows update.  A warning via Windows Defender informing me my version of W7 was not legit. I also run update manually - i like to pick and choose my updates.

All fine now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> It was outwith the normal bounds of windows update.  A warning via Windows Defender informing me my version of W7 was not legit. I also run update manually - i like to pick and choose my updates.
> 
> All fine now.



That was a bit weird, but glad it's sorted out now.  Keep us posted if any further issues bud.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Prizes are being awarded at the end of week 2?



Not sure if they are waiting until the end of week 2 or what.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
> - Participate in both weeks of the HCC Challenge (CPU and/or GPU)
> - Earn a minimum of 25,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)*
> * points do not have to be all HCC work units
> ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 8, 2012)

IDK there was even prizes, cool stuff


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that I got the wcg bugs worked out I should have a better second week.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for reposting that T 

Stay tuned for a small game/etc giveaway announcement shortly to kick off the 2nd weeks challenge....

 * same as we did with the Crysis 3 keys last week 

If anyone wishes to donate anything additional for today's giveaway or for the final prize drawing please let me know.

Crunch on folks!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know if I earned enough points to be qualified for the prizes

Crunch on brothers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh you silly buck


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't know if I earned enough points to be qualified for the prizes
> 
> Crunch on brothers!


I know I haven't I just suck at this stuff.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks for reposting that T
> 
> Stay tuned for a small game/etc giveaway announcement shortly to kick off the 2nd weeks challenge....
> 
> ...



Yep - check out the link in my sig for a chance to win!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> If anyone wishes to donate anything additional for today's giveaway or for the final prize drawing please let me know.
> 
> Crunch on folks!!!



To compensate for me not crunching 24/7 (177,481 points since I downloaded the client two days ago) I'll throw in a Sleeping Dogs steam key.  PM coming to you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> To compensate for me not crunching 24/7 (177,481 points since I downloaded the client two days ago) I'll throw in a Sleeping Dogs steam key.  PM coming to you.



Heh, I don't think you have to compensate--whatever you do is amazing!


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

And we're off to an *amazing* start to the second week of the competition!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And we're off to an *amazing* start to the second week of the competition!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121108/hcc.png



A beautiful start to another week of competition!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And we're off to an *amazing* start to the second week of the competition!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121108/hcc.png



 Wow, it would be hard pressed for anyone to even remotely catch up with us........And that is after the first day in week 2!!!!!!!!!!

Team TPU!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2012)

probably tenth place back is single user teams. Or a team of 1 rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, it would be hard pressed for anyone to even remotely catch up with us........And that is after the first day in week 2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Team TPU!!!!!!!!


Pretty much.  By tomorrow I'd expect we'd have enough points we could quit then and still win 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> probably tenth place back is single user teams. Or a team of 1 rig.



Entirely possible--although both of those seem redundant.  I'm not really sure why something like that would be done.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty much.  By tomorrow I'd expect we'd have enough points we could quit then and still win



Careful- one of the larger Teams like Xtremesystems can always join up late with all of their resources and bury us in a few days 

I'm not counting a win until the close of the 7th day


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Careful- one of the larger Teams like Xtremesystems can always join up late with all of their resources and bury us in a few days
> 
> I'm not counting a win until the close of the 7th day



He that is standing beware that he does not fall. We haven't won til the fat lady sings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And we're off to an *amazing* start to the second week of the competition!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121108/hcc.png



Unless we have someone else with the fire power joining, one day in and this one is in the bag


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> We haven't won til the fat lady sings



Hey now, don't talk about Norton like that!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh boyyyyyy!!! HAHA!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh boyyyyyy!!! HAHA!



 Ya know me, always giving someone crap. 

J/K Norton.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2012)

Wooo my first badge just from doing this contest lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Wooo my first badge just from doing this contest lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121109/MyFirstBadge.jpg



Very, very well done.  Eventually it becomes infectious--soon you'll have to keep adding more threads in order to pull down new and higher badges in more projects.  The quest for all emerald and sapphire is intense


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

Ion if you "move" to Denmark you will be 5th, much better then 19th in Norway 

To stay almost on topic then running GPU HCC is not the way to get badges, as you say you have to run some CPU as well. My 8 GPUs (2x3 plus two real ones) more or less takes 7 days away form my normal run time. 

And back to animal: Congrat with your first badge.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 9, 2012)

Great job everyone 
hmm i wonder when Free-DC will be online again


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Ion if you "move" to Denmark you will be 5th, much better then 19th in Norway
> 
> To stay almost on topic then running GPU HCC is not the way to get badges, as you say you have to run some CPU as well. My 8 GPUs (2x3 plus two real ones) more or less takes 7 days away form my normal run time.
> 
> And back to animal: Congrat with your first badge.


 
Quite so.  Considerably better 

And BOINCStats says I'm 17 in Norway!

I'll join you in Denmark at some point--I'm having fun hopping around Scandinavia 

Well, you're getting 8 days of runtime a day for HCC--which still does contribute towards badges for that.  But it just slows down badge acquisition for all of the other projects.  IMO it's worth it.




Doc41 said:


> Great job everyone
> hmm i wonder when Free-DC will be online again



It could be a few days


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> :
> Well, you're getting 8 days of runtime a day for HCC--which still does contribute towards badges for that.  But it just slows down badge acquisition for all of the other projects.  IMO it's worth it.



To clarify - when you run a GPU 24 hours for HCC you will receive less then 2-3 hours of CPU time for HCC and take is what count towards badges.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> To clarify - when you run a GPU 24 hours for HCC you will receive less then 2-3 hours of CPU time for HCC and take is what count towards badges.



Fascinating.  Really?  I haven't seen that---?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2012)

Just to ask, is it not better to use your gpu as it performs WU's way faster?

Are badges not for girl guides?

I'm not being cheeky, just curious as i thought gpu's were better for crunching.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 9, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> it not better to use your gpu as it performs WU's way faster?



There are different types of calculations. Perhaps it will be more GPU WU in the future for other projects.



the54thvoid said:


> Are badges not for girl guides?



Boys also like to have stars on the fuselage.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Daimus said:


> There are different types of calculations. Perhaps it will be more GPU WU in the future for other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Boys also like to have stars on the fuselage.



We can hope that there will be more GPU WUs--although the scientists don't have anything else for the HCC project.  So I'm not terribly optimistic 

Oh yes, the stars are indeed awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Another day of an awesome lead for Team TPU!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

I think we won. 
...am I going to letting my rigs sleep? NEVER! I'm a slave driver.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think we won.
> ...am I going to letting my rigs sleep? NEVER! I'm a slave driver.



I know.  My roommate asks my "why do you have all of these computers running all the time" ...some people just don't understand us


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

Still an awesome #1


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Still an awesome #1
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121110/hcc.png



Tis a handsome lead indeed, only a few more days


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Tis a handsome lead indeed, only a few more days



Then we have another challenge coming up!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Then we have another challenge coming up!



Exactly, which means I may have a day of downtime to play some games


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Then we have another challenge coming up!



Indeed we do!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

With three days left, we're in an amazing position!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Two days left and we're killing it!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking great team!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

Opponents reacting to the team of TPU (in memes).

Round 1: holy mother of god
Round 2: Watch out we got some badass over here
When the challenge as a whole is over, concluding: One does not simply defeat TPU


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Opponents reacting to the team of TPU (in memes).
> 
> Round 1: holy mother of god
> Round 2: Watch out we got some badass over here
> When the challenge as a whole is over, concluding: One does not simply defeat TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/199/693/disgusted-mother-of-god.png?1321272571
> 
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/200/420/BRTky.jpg?1321408042
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/30102111.jpg


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 13, 2012)

Got rig #3 stable so shes up and runnng now cpu hits 70 deg so i hope she holds on untill this contest is done!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Got rig #3 stable so shes up and runnng now cpu hits 70 deg so i hope she holds on untill this contest is done!



70c isn't too bad--my laptop runs at close to 80C 24/7 and the older i7 does ~70C or so 

Provided it's an Intel CPU at least--the AMDs aren't so good with high temps


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

One day left and it's looking pretty sweet!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> One day left and it's looking pretty sweet!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/hcc.png



Definitely going to beat our score on last weeks challenge!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Definitely going to beat our score on last weeks challenge!



I'll say.  Last week's was about 70.6m (right?), so we should fly by that


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'll say.  Last week's was about 70.6m (right?), so we should fly by that



We should hit close to 80 million this week! 

FYI- see below (copied from post #2 of this thread):

Challenge results:

Team TechpowerUp Wins HCC Challenge 1st week November 2012
Day 1 (11/1/2012)- Total- 7,853,993 points (Rank #1), Net- 7,835,993 points (Rank #1)
Day 2 (11/2/2012)- Total- 16,722,449 points (Rank #1), Net- 8,886,456 points (Rank #1)
Day 3 (11/3/2012)- Total- 25,490,907 points (Rank #1), Net- 8,768,458 points (Rank #1)
Day 4 (11/4/2012)- Total- 35,754,839 points (Rank #1), Net-10,263.932 points (Rank #1)
Day 5 (11/5/2012)- Total- 46,775,910 points (Rank #1), Net-11,021,071 points (Rank #1)
Day 6 (11/6/2012)- Total- 58,170,901 points (Rank #1), Net-11,394,991 points (Rank #1)
Day 7 (11/7/2012)- Total- 70,667.000 points (Rank #1), Net-12,496,099 points (Rank #1)

WCG HCC Challenge 2nd week November 2012
Day 1 (11/8/2012)- Total- 12,382,047 points (Rank #1), Net- 12,382,047 points (Rank #1)
Day 2 (11/9/2012)- Total- 24,254,837 points (Rank #1), Net- 11,872,790 points (Rank #1)
Day 3 (11/10/2012)- Total- 33,943,089 points (Rank #1), Net- 9,688,252 points (Rank #1)
Day 4 (11/11/2012)- Total- 44,473,094 points (Rank #1), Net- 10,530,005 points (Rank #1)
Day 5 (11/12/2012)- Total- 55,459,063 points (Rank #1), Net- 10,985,969 points (Rank #1)
Day 6 (11/13/2012)- Total- 66,907,927 points (Rank #1), Net- 11,448,864 points (Rank #1)
Day 7 (11/14/2012)- TBA


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Compared to where we were this time last week, we're up an impressive 15%!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Compared to where we were this time last week, we're up an impressive 15%!



Yep, looks like we are netting about 11 million a day 

Should put us at around 77 million or there about.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, looks like we are netting about 11 million a day
> 
> Should put us at around 77 million or there about.



We may reach 80 mil as the Radeon beasts on the Team continue to spool up and gobble up wu's


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> We may reach 80 mil as the Radeon beasts on the Team continue to spool up and gobble up wu's



It's possible. KieX is cranking it with his cards, t_ski is, and now I'm starting to too. Hopefully we can hit 80M!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

*HCC Challenge nearly over- prizes soon*

Hey All the HCC Challenger is nearly over and I'm pretty sure that we won Week 2 as well as Week 1 

* First *of all and on behalf of the Team and WCG I would like to Thank ALL of our cruncher's, new guys and veterans, for the incredible job they did over these past 2 weeks  Our Teams output has gone up nearly 500% and that's due to the dedication and hard work everyone has been doing!!! -----

*Secondly*, we promised prizes at the end of week 2 and here's the list (from post #2 of this thread):


Spoiler:  prize list



*Grand Prize: Win Two Rigs*
* Note- rig specs to be verified and updated as the Challenge begins, Pics of the rigs coming soon.....
*Rig #1* (donated by Norton)- A crunching rig with an ASUS 790FX mobo, AMD 965BE, 2x2GB DDR2 1066 ram, 80GB HDD, 8400GS GPU, 450Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team on the rig.
*Rig #2* (donated by our Team)- A charity rig with an MSI 790FX mobo, CPU TBA, 2x2GB DDR3 1600 ram, HDD, 4870 GPU, 750Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner donate this rig to charity (organization, friend/family member in need, family in need, etc...).
*Note- US Shipping is included for each rig (International winners will need to pay any additional shipping charges over $50)

*Other prizes (more to come)*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me, ThE_MaD_ShOt, [Ion],  or Chicken Patty (additional volunteers to assist with this would be great)

*Hardware Prizes*

- *Game Tiger Xniper PC case *(donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
*Shipping is unfortunately not included with this item ATM but we are working on getting some assistance with the shipping costs



Spoiler:  pic











-* ThermalTake Frio Extreme* (donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
US shipping is included with this item (International winners will need to pay any additional costs for shipping, etc...)


Spoiler: pic











*Games/Software Prizes*

- *Dirt 3 (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
- *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
- *Fallout New Vegas- Ultimate Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
- *Dead Space 2 (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
- *Counter Strike:GO (Steam Code)- * donated by ALMOSTunseen
- *Nexuiz (Steam Code)- * donated by t_ski
- *Far Cry 3 (Steam Code)- * donated by [Ion]
- *Humble Indie Bundle #3* donated by Delta6326


Spoiler:  Humble Indie Bundle #3 games list




And Yet It Moves
Atom Zombie Smasher
Braid
Cogs
Cortex Command
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Hammerfight
Machinarium
Osmos
Revenge of the Titans
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
VVVVVV




*Special Prizes*

- *A special prize(s) to NEW crunchers*- donated by mstenholm (see below)*


mstenholm said:


> I will spring a brand new 7770 to NEW crunchers (less then 50,000 points as of today) that does an effort with the HW he/she have. The 25,000 points is not an qualifying requirement. I will let the decision to who won go to the Captain and his crew. A 7700 does around 20K PPD and I hope it will be used 24/7 as long there is GPU crunching work.


**Note *a second 7770 (used- MSI model #R7770-PMD1GD5)- donated by KieX is available under the same terms/conditions as above



   I used the Poll on this thread for the list of prize entrants. If you didn't vote then you aren't on this list- you can add your name to the list by posting to this thread or sending me a PM by 8pm Eastern today.



Spoiler:  Reminder of qualification requirements for a prize



Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
- Participate in both weeks of the HCC Challenge (CPU and/or GPU)
- Earn a minimum of 25,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)*
* points do not have to be all HCC work units
- 7770 graphics card prizes are reserved for 2 *new* crunchers (entrants to be reviewed shortly) 
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 25,000 BOINC points or 11/28/2012 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.

Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate in the 1st week of the Challenge or start late you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me or the Team Captain (Chicken Patty) to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 
- Reminder- the Big prize is BOTH rigs- one to crunch with, one to give to charity (organization, friend/family member in need, family in need, etc...).






Spoiler:  prize entrants



*= qualifies for 7770 graphics card prize (total entrants not finalized)
1.) -KarL-
2.) AlienIsGOD
3.) ALMOSTunseen*
4.) animal007uk*
5.) BarbaricSoul
6.) BUCK NASTY
7.) catnipkiller*
8.) Chevalr1c*
9.) Chicken Patty
10.) ChristTheGreat
11.) Daimus Jstn7477
12.) da_vid
13.) Delta6326
14.) dude12564*
15.) erasure
16.) HammerON
17.) Hillbilly*
18.) KieX
19.) Mindweaver
20.) mstenholm
21.) n3rdf1ght3r*
22.) NHKS*
23.) Norton
24.) om3n-*
25.) Radical Edward
26.) RCoon*
27.) Sadasius
28.) Soup
29.) stinger608
30.) SupremeOverlord
31.) t77snapshot
32.) ThE MaD ShOt
33.) t_ski
34.) Waternub*
35.) yotano211
36.) ZakkWylde*
37.) [Ion]
38.) brandonwh64
39.) Aquinus*
40.) Doc41
41.) manofthem*
42.) the54thvoid*
? - BigMack70
? - dank1983man420
? - patrico
-
-



*I would like to start the drawing between 9-10pm today- so please review this post, add yourself to the list if it's not, or leave any questions or comments you have.

Thanks and good luck to All entrants!  *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome!  I'm really excited for this!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ me too, there are a lot of good prizes    
 to all the would be winners  and


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 14, 2012)

good luck to everyone entered  and  for these great prizes


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck guys! Sorry I haven't been crunching the last couple days, had the rig dissembled for cleaning and redoing the cable management, and forgot about it


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

*Note- I know there are a bunch of you that are on the Team and crunched during the Challenge but didn't vote in the Poll....

PLEASE LET ME NOW ASAP IF YOU WANT TO BE ADDED TO THE PRIZE LIST!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Good luck guys! Sorry I haven't been crunching the last couple days, had the rig dissembled for cleaning and redoing the cable management, and forgot about it







OFF WITH HIS HEEEEAAAD! 
jk


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Good luck guys! Sorry I haven't been crunching the last couple days, had the rig dissembled for cleaning and redoing the cable management, and forgot about it



You are on the list- your rig kept producing results thru today 

Hope to have you back up and contributing again soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Not quite eighty million, but we still won this thing handily


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Not quite eighty million, but we still won this thing handily
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/hcc.png



 We could have quit competing 3 days ago and still won.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> We could have quit competing 3 days ago and still won.



We could have quit on the 1st day this week!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2012)

Feels good to be on top  



Norton said:


> We could have quit on the 1st day this week!



But what fun would that have been, right?  We fight to the end, even when we don't need to.  We did a lot of good


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> We could have quit competing 3 days ago and still won.



What kind of a suggestion is that?  TPU ISN'T A TEAM OF QUITTERS!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2012)

I heard its between 9 - 10 pm


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What kind of a suggestion is that?  TPU ISN'T A TEAM OF QUITTERS!



Meaning that we had fierce competition, trying to top OUR best each day.... didn't matter to us what the other Teams were doing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Meaning that we had fierce competition, trying to top OUR best each day.... didn't matter to us what the other Teams were doing



Exactly! 



How's that prize selection going?


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

Winners of the *7770*'s for NEW cruncher's-

1-* catnipkiller *(new from mstenholm)

2-* dude12564 *(lightly used from KieX)

Congrats folks- more prizes coming! 

Winners standby- details to follow 

Games coming up next.....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Winners of the *7770*'s for NEW cruncher's-
> 
> 1-* catnipkiller *(new from mstenholm)
> 
> ...




Congrats to the winners!!!!! That will make an awesome video card addition to any cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

*Game Winners:*

Delta6326-*Dirt 3 (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
Soup-  *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by mrsemi
BUCK NASTY- *Fallout New Vegas- Ultimate Edition (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
Sadasius- *Dead Space 2 (Steam Code)- *donated by manofthem
NHKS-      *Counter Strike:GO (Steam Code)- * donated by ALMOSTunseen
RCoon-     *Nexuiz (Steam Code)- * donated by t_ski
SupremeOverlord-*Far Cry 3 (Steam Code)- * donated by [Ion]
manofthem- *Humble Indie Bundle #3* donated by Delta6326


Spoiler:  Humble Indie Bundle #3 games list




And Yet It Moves
Atom Zombie Smasher
Braid
Cogs
Cortex Command
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Hammerfight
Machinarium
Osmos
Revenge of the Titans
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
VVVVVV




Congrats to the game winners! 

Up Next- The case and the cooler


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hardware Prizes*
Hardware winners 

*[Ion] wins the case-* 
- *Game Tiger Xniper PC case *(donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
*Shipping has been worked out and included


Spoiler:  pic











*Radical Edward wins the cooler-* 
-* ThermalTake Frio Extreme* (donated by sneekypete from his *FS thread*)
US shipping is included with this item (International winners will need to pay any additional costs for shipping, etc...)


Spoiler: pic











Congrats guys- 
Stand by for details 

Up Next the Grand Prize- the 2 rigs


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

*Grand Prize: Win Two Rigs*
* Note- rig specs to be verified and updated as the Challenge begins, Pics of the rigs coming soon.....
*Rig #1* (donated by Norton)- A crunching rig with an ASUS 790FX mobo, AMD 965BE, 2x2GB DDR2 1066 ram, 80GB HDD, 8400GS GPU, 450Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team on the rig.
*Rig #2* (donated by our Team)- A charity rig with an MSI 790FX mobo, CPU TBA, 2x2GB DDR3 1600 ram, HDD, 4870 GPU, 750Watt PSU. 
We ask that the winner donate this rig to charity (organization, friend/family member in need, family in need, etc...).
*Note- US Shipping is included for each rig (International winners will need to pay any additional shipping charges over $50)

*Aquinus wins the rigs!!! *
*PM me for details

Congrats to Aquinus and all of the other prize winners- but the real winner is this Team and WCG for all of your hard work!!!  Take a bow folks- you earned it!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats to all winners, enjoy


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2012)

Great work everyone! Congrats to the winners.


Big THANK YOU to Norton for all the hard work to make it happen


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, it's like Christmas come early boys!  That's an amazing slew of awesome prizes. Thanks to all for donating!!!!!
  
I'm super stoked I joined this team!!!!!!!!!!!
And yes, a huge shout out to Norton for all the tremendous effort put into the HCC competition, and obviously another shout out to all those that helped others get setup and moving!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Game Winners:*
> RCoon-     *Nexuiz (Steam Code)- * donated by t_ski
> 
> Congrats to the game winners!



RCoon, you have the code via PM.  Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Woot---congrats everyone! 

In particular Aquinus--enjoy that X4, and I hope you find someone worthy for the charity build


----------



## t_ski (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, congrats to everyone, and thanks for participating! 

An extra thanks goes out to Norton for organizing all the prizes and another to all those that donated!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yes, congrats to everyone, and thanks for participating!
> 
> An extra thanks goes out to Norton for organizing all the prizes and another to all those that donated!



Thanks everybody! 

I don't feel all that organized atm  Thanks to everybody that helped me get these prizes going for the Team


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! I didn't expect to win anything. I was just crunching for my fellow men and woman out there. Thanks everyone for crunching.

I just want to let everyone know, even if you didn't win a physical prize now, just image if the results from our little contest were to cure cancer! Now that's a prize everyone can enjoy!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

Great job guys! NHKS, just give me your steam name, and I'll send CS:GO right over.
Is there a table we can see, with the points of each person for this comp?


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow! I didn't expect to win anything. I was just crunching for my fellow men and woman out there. Thanks everyone for crunching.
> 
> I just want to let everyone know, even if you didn't win a physical prize now, just image if the results from our little contest were to cure cancer! Now that's a prize everyone can enjoy!



Well said! 



ALMOSTunseen said:


> Great job guys! NHKS, just give me your steam name, and I'll send CS:GO right over.
> Is there a table we can see, with the points of each person for this comp?



  I don't think the stats will drill down that far- we can each check our own (valid results from date x to date y) for each project on the WCG site but don't know if there are any other options???


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well said!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the stats will drill down that far- we can each check our own (valid results from date x to date y) for each project on the WCG site but don't know if there are any other options???


Also, just a quick question while your here. How do I stop GPU units lagging my computer? Is there any way I can turn down how much of the GPU wcg uses?


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Also, just a quick question while your here. How do I stop GPU units lagging my computer? Is there any way I can turn down how much of the GPU wcg uses?



NVidia cards lag pretty hard- probably best to uncheck "use GPU" box in your BOINC manager preferences while using the PC and rechecking the box when away from the PC but I'm not completely sure. 

Any NVidia gpu users out there with any insight on this???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2012)

I just wanted to take this oppurtunity to tahnk everyone who participated and has joined us for this fun adventure and contest.  I gaurantee you will not find a team like ours out there with that "family" feeling we offer.  We truly are unique and i think we have proven that in the world of distributed computing and tech forums.  


Thank you everyone!!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gaurantee you will not find a team like ours out there with that "family" feeling we offer. We truly are unique and i think we have proven that in the world of distributed computing and tech forums.



You could not have said that better Cap'n!!!! This team and forums are truly the very best I have ever been privileged to be a part of!!!!

And as said already, thanks to all that donated and participated in this awesome challenge.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

The only suggestion I can give is turning off Aero and using the Classic theme. It has virtually stopped the lag on my HD 6670 as long as it is not doing any graphics or video.

And congrats to all prize winners and "winners".


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The only suggestion I can give is turning off Aero and using the Classic theme. It has virtually stopped the lag on my HD 6670 as long as it is not doing any graphics or video.
> 
> And congrats to all prize winners and "winners".


yes, well, you do have an ATI card, and they are known to lag allot less with WCG.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

But the trick may help nV users as well. Maybe not as much but still...


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats everyone 
on the subject of nvidia's lag i still don't quite get it, also lately the recent GPU WU's take more time to finish (about 5 mins from 2) and gpu utilization is around 82~93, maybe they're just not programmed well for nvidia


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 15, 2012)

Cant wait to put that 7770 to good use!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Grand Prize: Win Two Rigs*
> * Note- rig specs to be verified and updated as the Challenge begins, Pics of the rigs coming soon.....
> *Rig #1* (donated by Norton)- A crunching rig with an ASUS 790FX mobo, AMD 965BE, 2x2GB DDR2 1066 ram, 80GB HDD, 8400GS GPU, 450Watt PSU.
> We ask that the winner dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team on the rig.
> ...



Oh wow, this is what happens when I let my machine crunch and I work all day. I don't come on TPU for a day and stuff like this happens.  Thank you everyone, I'm don't know what to say beyond that, except that I don't typically win things so this is a very pleasant surprise. I suspect that they will get put somewhere so they can crunch all day long.  I have to think about who might need the second one though. I do have a co-worker who's tower just kicked the bucket but doesn't have the money for a new one, so I think I know where that second rig is going to go.

Congratulations crunchers! Even if I did win the "grade prize" I think the real winner here is Team TPU!


----------



## Waternub (Nov 15, 2012)

*quick solution*



Norton said:


> NVidia cards lag pretty hard- probably best to uncheck "use GPU" box in your BOINC manager preferences while using the PC and rechecking the box when away from the PC but I'm not completely sure.
> 
> Any NVidia gpu users out there with any insight on this???



The way i have found is to use the hd4000(IGP) on my intel while the 680's crunch. It can be pluged in and out while the pc is on so its not much of a hassle.(between the 680/HD4000 igp) Havent tried with amd's in-motherboard igp solutions yet or an APU, which should be interesting. My nv's go to 95-99% gpu use on 1 wu; so theres no real way to dial back, or not that i know off.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Winners of the *7770*'s for NEW cruncher's-
> 
> 1-* catnipkiller *(new from mstenholm)
> 
> ...



Awesome! I can now (hopefully) build a cruncher when I get the funds for it 

Thanks to KieX for donating  the prize! 

And of course, thanks to all of the TPU crunchers for continuing to support our team.

More thanks goes to our WCG Team Leaders!


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 15, 2012)

Good job folks and congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

FYI- I'll be going through the prize list when I get home tonight to make sure everyone got or is getting their stuff. 

Apologies for any delays- It was getting late last night and needed to get some sleep.

Couple of more notes:
- a few people put the games they won back into the prize pool so we can either:
  A- redraw new winners for the games available
  B- add them in as part of a kick-off giveaway for the next challenge (starts 11/16)

- If anyone wants to throw something into a prize pool for the next challenge please let me know.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

The things in my FS thread are not worth it to get shipped overseas I think, and I wouldn't know what else to offer.

I suggest putting the games in the pool for next challenge.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2012)

B would be a great idea


----------



## om3n- (Nov 15, 2012)

I could probably help with something at some point. Would have to look some things over.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

I think throwing them back in would be cool! 

I'll see what I can pick up this weekend--I'd say I should be able to score some HDDs or perhaps PSUs.  Maybe a C2D CPU or two.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2012)

If i weren't building a 2nd PC for my family, i would donate a thing or 2.  But atm im strapped just trying to fit a 3570K into my meager budget, so i need any and all extra stuff i have atm.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Team- don't go crazy trying to find items for another prize pool on such short notice. I just put that up in case anyone really wanted to put something in...

We'll start planning next month for another contest for late-January or early February that way we have time to plan for something special 

In the meantime, I'll plan to do a redraw of some of the games we have left for the kick-off of the new challenge tomorrow.

Remember there is always the Cruncher's Helping Crunchers thread here to offer up any items you are willing to donate or ask if someone else has something you need... we do our best here to help each other keep our rigs crunching!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm, I dunno. On another note, I put my 3770k and 680 on crunching for a bit. Gotta recount for the last couple days


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Hmm, I dunno. On another note, I put my 3770k and 680 on crunching for a bit. Gotta recount for the last couple days



Excellent!  

FYI- I like your signature comment but it's incomplete: 

_we rearrange the atoms in dirt, water and air we can make potatoes._

_we rearrange the atoms in dirt, water and air we can make potatoes.... add a little time, bacteria, and love and we can make Vodka_* Fixed!!!*


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey Team- don't go crazy trying to find items for another prize pool on such short notice. I just put that up in case anyone really wanted to put something in...
> 
> We'll start planning next month for another contest for late-January or early February that way we have time to plan for something special
> 
> ...



Of course we could giveaway our stash of 30-some Planetside 2 Beta keys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Of course we could giveaway our stash of 30-some Planetside 2 Beta keys!



As a single prize right


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations to all the prize winners! Looks like Dude12564 and I will have to try to win/buy a computer somewhere else to give to a friend.Atleast all that electricity wasn't wasted, knowing that my computer helped with Cancer research is good enough for me.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> As a single prize right



Of course. 



n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Congratulations to all the prize winners! Looks like Dude12564 and I will have to try to win/buy a computer somewhere else to give to a friend.Atleast all that electricity wasn't wasted, knowing that my computer helped with Cancer research is good enough for me.



Time to save up


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> add a little time, bacteria, and love and we can make Vodka


SAVED!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats guys.


----------

